# Sour Patch Seed Bank Sucks..... allegedly



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 26, 2015)

As of now i'm out alot of $$$$. Dude wont return my emails. I have been extremely patient and cordial (email him once a week, short and sweet)

Im sure there are many happy customers too, but only when your choice is in stock. 

There are many IN DEMAND strains listed as available but are out of stock!!! Then you are forced to make a second choice. If you are only interested in first choice, you are shit out of luck.

This is all fine and dandy if you are interested in a few.... and are totally fine not receiving the hot item he has listed as available.

Long story short, he purposely advertises hot strains, only to sell you 2nd or 3rd choice.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 26, 2015)

I put "allegedly" in title, because who knows, he might finally respond and make things right as he has promised for weeks now.

I waited for weeks for much advertised special drop. Watching his site and oredered as soon as I saw available.
I made a substantial order, and asked in notes to confirm in stock, and to let me know asap if low inventory.
he responded "all good." 

I sent payment priority 2 day with tracking, next morning. 2 days later shows delivered.

Im stoked!

8 days later receive, "Out of stock, I only had 3 packs, make 2nd choice!" 

I mentioned my notes and his email and I would like a refund. 

"All sales final, make second choice"


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! 

Still listed as available on site. Allows you to complete checkout.


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2015)

Now this is not good news....


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 26, 2015)

who the heck advertises a super hot drop coming soon!!! and its only 3 packs??


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> who the heck advertises a super hot drop coming soon!!! and its only 3 packs??


That really sucks..definitely not what I wanted to here,but glad I did..


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience with them. They had few items I wanted but if they got bad business parctices im good. Thanks again bro 
Happy growing


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> who the heck advertises a super hot drop coming soon!!! and its only 3 packs??





genuity said:


> That really sucks..definitely not what I wanted to here,but glad I did..





dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with them. They had few items I wanted but if they got bad business parctices im good. Thanks again bro
> Happy growing


these are all good posts that sould be sent to "him" (seed co owner) ...
bet the owner dont even smoke treez...;(


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 26, 2015)

he smokes, and goes to the cannabis expo's/shows.

I shared my disdain with him and all I got was empty promises and being called bro alot.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 26, 2015)

Checked out the site my self. Really wanted some dgv seeds. But they had little info on strain. At at $ 120 for 10 seeds. They better post up information. 

So I passed. Well that's my experience.

Also didn't see anything about if seeds don't make it to your house?


----------



## daloudpack (Oct 26, 2015)

@Velvet Elvis give midweeksong a try u wont be dissappointed


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 26, 2015)

all sales final. period

DVG is available at greenline organics. I emailed the dude and was super cool and replied a bunch to my questions. I know the deets. ask me on dvg thread


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 26, 2015)

Weak. They have some things I really need and are only available there. When it's too good to be true.....


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 26, 2015)

Another report of overselling on THC farmer click here

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/sour-patch-seed-bank-sux.76667/#post-1545695


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 26, 2015)

here is text from other complaint. pretty much my experience exactly. 

"they did the same shit to me.1 guy says he'll put the pack i want to the side for me if i send him the tracking# for my letter ..so i did after a week of getting there i get a email saying pick second choice.i was fucking pissed demanded my money back but they kept trying to force another pack on me.i bitched so hard they contacted the breeder and got me what i was promised..shit i won another pack from their raffle karma's a bitch lmao."


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 26, 2015)

Everything i read here is the same shit Im dealing with through Firestax..

Ordered In House genetics wifi x black cherry pie as it was out of stock everywhere else and the day prior to my order there was a 'big In House Genetics drop. Payment was obviously made and received..I waited a week with no tracking ..the first excuse "we're swamped with orders" I remained calm. Two weeks go by..i email for a simple update.." waiting for the stock to show". it said 9 were in stock..why are you taking orders for stock you dont even have yet? Been a month still nothing.

In the time Ive waited..NGR restocked In House genetics so i placed an order and its already on its way..

everyone ranting and raviing about firestax fast delivery probably live in the states? I seen on the Firestax forum someone dealing with the same issue to lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 27, 2015)

Got 2 orders from sour patch seed bank now. They aren't quick but they do have a lot of stuff other banks don't have. My first order was for the grandpa's breath. Second order I sent out 2ND week of october, received it middle of last week. Grabbed kayaskof koffee by pnw roots, cheese cake by mad scientist and raw glue and raw cookies by raw genetics. 
All in all I am happy, doesn't have the added bonus most other stateside bake do of quick delivery but it's rare that I order seeds that I need like tomorrow.

Hope you all get it worked out.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah I dont like how you have to send money in and just hope your stuff is still in stock or pick something you dont want as much. I saw a post on their IG about having two packs of Fruity Pebbles OG S1's left and it said "Who wants to try to get this sick pack in their garden first payment to hit my mailbox wins!" So the other people are just shit out of luck and have to pick something even though they were only trying to jump on the two packs you have left over? Fuck that shit. Their prices seem generally higher as well in some cases twice as much as NGR. I hear they are working on accepting CC payment maybe that will solve some of these issues.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 27, 2015)

Whenever asking questions, he just says call me!

Im a stoner on the downlow. I dont call seedbanks.....


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 27, 2015)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with them. They had few items I wanted but if they got bad business parctices im good. Thanks again bro
> Happy growing






Agreed... I won't use them after reading this..the ol' bait n switch. 

I have used midweek song twice now.. You won't wait longer than 36 hours for an email response.. I ordered gorilla back jack as one of the strains... Dude sends me an email the next day saying he can 

A. Refund my money on credit card 
B. Substitute it with another strain( I did, I got kosher kush) 

Delivery is swift as Herbie's- 6-8 days to Midwest.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 27, 2015)

someone tattled to him about these reports and he is calling us noob seed buyers who should have sent payment faster.

He told me stock was "all good" and i sent priority 2 day. He received payment with in 72 hours of order.

no cc options at the time

Im a seed hoarder and must have spent 10-15k in last 5 years.... And a box full in the fridge telling me Im pretty good at buying em.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 27, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> someone tattled to him about these reports and he is calling us noob seed buyers who should have sent payment faster.
> 
> He told me stock was "all good" and i sent priority 2 day. He received payment with in 72 hours of order.
> 
> ...


If you ever feel like releasing some seeds for testing let me know


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 27, 2015)

if i remember right, you are the one who bashed my GGG $500 breeders stash purchase so ...piss off wanker hahahahaha jk


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 27, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> if i remember right, you are the one who bashed my GGG $500 breeders stash purchase so ...piss off wanker hahahahaha jk


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 27, 2015)

That's why I only order beans with a credit card..I have some leverage if they decide to play games with my money.


----------



## Foothills (Oct 27, 2015)

Outfits like this one only hurt themselves in the long run. I like to stick with one or two that I *know* are very good, and that's about it.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 28, 2015)

I wonder how these companies stay afloat with ripping people off. I suppose it is similar to someone breaking into your grow and you calling the police though lolol. Just seems like they would go outta business a little faster.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 28, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> I wonder how these companies stay afloat with ripping people off. I suppose it is similar to someone breaking into your grow and you calling the police though lolol. Just seems like they would go outta business a little faster.


If someone breaks into my grow I am calling the police for sure, that's the advantage of doing thing legally, legal protection.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 28, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> I wonder how these companies stay afloat with ripping people off. I suppose it is similar to someone breaking into your grow and you calling the police though lolol. Just seems like they would go outta business a little faster.






I think its more like a ponzi scheme. Get word of mouth that were good..we deliver!


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 28, 2015)

i will probably kick myself later when they sell out as fast as NGR, but seedsherenow is legit as hell. I took advantage of NGR's fall promo along with the new exotic drop 10/21...couldn't resist. Was bummed they were sold out of the pink 2.0 so fast. On Sunday checked seedsherenow and saw they still had pink2.0 available, so i placed an order. My seedsherenow order was in my mailbox today, my NGR order finally shows shipped today. I am on the east coast. No discount codes, no freebies(just a piece of candy). but you will get what you paid for fast!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 28, 2015)

sour patch is frantically denying any bad reports and assuring guy on IG that he is the best seed company and youll have best experience.

Here i sit out almost $300, and cant even get a response to my emails. and trust me, 2 polit emails in a week is far from harassment


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 28, 2015)

Velvet Elvis... I dunno if he makes things right or not.. But I'm 100% sure, This thread has already cost him hundreds and grows daily..will be in the thousands in less than a week. LOtta people see this with a Google search ... Its a shitty condolence prize ..but a prize nonetheless less.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm really really glad you posted this thread. I literally had the money order (600+ bucks) in a priority envelope ready to mail to them. 

After reading this thread sour patch won't be getting a dime of mine. Reallllllly wanted four specific packs I can't get anywhere else. But I also reallllllly hate being scammed/fucked/bamboozled/horns waggled/sheisted/grifted. 

Noob seed buyer? He's definitely got the wrong guy. Don't even have a CC option? More like a noob Seedbank.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 28, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Velvet Elvis... I dunno if he makes things right or not.. But I'm 100% sure, This thread has already cost him hundreds and grows daily..will be in the thousands in less than a week. LOtta people see this with a Google search ... Its a shitty condolence prize ..but a prize nonetheless less.


642 of mine he didnt get this week.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 28, 2015)

im kinda worried though considering he has my address, and how he is not responding to anything. On IG, when a thcfamer tattled about my threads,he even said he was going to set the records straight on the forums.

crickets....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 28, 2015)

True $120 he didn't get from me.


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2015)

$400 stays in my pocket....


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 28, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> im kinda worried though considering he has my address, and how he is not responding to anything. On IG, when a thcfamer tattled about my threads,he even said he was going to set the records straight on the forums.
> 
> crickets....


He was addressing it on thcfarmer I guess, told him to hop on here and give some resolution if possible. 
He has done me solid on my orders in seeds, but be lyin if I said this didn't have me worried.

This problem with limited seed orders is why I like the credit card option of ngr for stateside. Only had one order of limited seeds work out for me in my numerous attempts. But if you really want those seeds it's so worth it when ya get em


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 28, 2015)

noob seed buyer wtf?


I don't see autoflowers up there. 



rule number #1. Don't call your customers noob buyers.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 28, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> noob seed buyer wtf?
> 
> 
> I don't see autoflowers up there.
> ...






Rule # 2 - Auto flowers blow


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 28, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> sour patch is frantically denying any bad reports and assuring guy on IG that he is the best seed company and youll have best experience.
> 
> Here i sit out almost $300, and cant even get a response to my emails. and trust me, 2 polit emails in a week is far from harassment


Agreed


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 28, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> He was addressing it on thcfarmer I guess, told him to hop on here and give some resolution if possible.
> He has done me solid on my orders in seeds, but be lyin if I said this didn't have me worried.
> 
> This problem with limited seed orders is why I like the credit card option of ngr for stateside. Only had one order of limited seeds work out for me in my numerous attempts. But if you really want those seeds it's so worth it when ya get em



thats what Im saying. He says he is going to address it on THC farmer, but he did nothing. maybe because he knows he will lose this argument. I am no starving artist here. I have zero reason to lie about this bullshiz.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 28, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Rule # 2 - Auto flowers blow


no way? really? I had no clue.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 28, 2015)

ok ladies.... heard from dude. He made good on his promise and provided tracking number. he was able to get another pack.


i made thread because he didn't reply to my status request emails for 9 days. I was just also ripped off by cannazon too and had to do charge back on CC after 120 days of no replies to calls and emails. long story short, perhaps I should have waited a little longer to get this pissed... but it has been a month since order, and 9 days of no response. besides being called bro alot, and maybe not paying enough attention to his orders, he deserves a chance. I guess.


things to learn for him...

1) if someone asks if inventory is good before sending payment... don't say "all good" when there is only 2 packs left.

2) respond to customers emails, especially when you claim to be customer service king.

3) take the unavailable items off site. or show 0 inventory. Alien rift still shows available!

Things to learn for me... smoke a bowl and chill out!!!


Nobody messes with my benjamins! for real. I went all drama queen on this because i bought money order with crisp new benji's. Then i start thinking about how they went to waste, and boom.... psycho. especially near xmas. I've got kids man. I have toys to buy.. it was a long month of promises, but in the end he did what he said he would. Could have been handled more professionally but then again I suppose this is a grey market.

I apologize to Sour Patch Seedbank, and stand corrected.

My only suggestion is to make sure inventory is DEFINITELY good before paying. unless you're equally happy with second choice too. perhaps just growing pains. NGR went thru serious headaches too and now seem legit.

I'm sure he will learn from this. I will check my po box soon and I cross my fingers he got rest of order correct.


----------



## althor (Oct 29, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> That's why I only order beans with a credit card..I have some leverage if they decide to play games with my money.


 This is why I only use places like Attitude/Herbies/Sannies/ etc.

I can tape a 100 dollar bill to a freaking postcard and send it to any of the above 3 and have everything go flawlessly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2015)

"I apologize to Sour Patch Seedbank, and stand corrected."

No response in 9 days? An apology seems generous.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 29, 2015)

most likely yes. however, it looks like tracking started before I started this thread. I still dont understand why he couldn't reply with "already sent" or "tracking number is ......" ,numerous emails before this, also ones where he promised a tracking # if he found a pack. no reason not to let me know.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> "I apologize to Sour Patch Seedbank, and stand corrected."
> 
> No response in 9 days? An apology seems generous.


Also, the fact remains... He did NOT have the packs he claimed were "all good". He realized he was in hot water and begged for another pack from ocean grown. Had this thread not started I'd guess hed still be waiting. Perhaps he will end up getting the pack. But the bad taste remains in my mouth. Will probably never order. But hey, that will make my wife/wallet happy.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 29, 2015)

sometimes its hard to get readers to have same feeling as author.

Imagine this.....

wait for weeks for drop. Order very soon after and receive "all good" send payment and daydream how lucky i was to get the Rift... for 8 days I am excited and looking forward to it. Mind you I have bought over a hundred packs(at least 42 haha) over the years but I was giddy about this one.... I see my payment was delivered, and am thinking 3-4 days I will have her.

Make trip checking PO box..... nothing. keep telling myself anyday now.

8 days after payment received. get the email saying "only had 3 packs, make second choice."

Now here is the kicker.... I explain to him how I emailed him to avoid this issue and even asked for inventory clarification in order notes too. This is all his fault.

He responds "all sales final"

I literally could have beat redheaded kid right at that moment.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## yahooman (Oct 30, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Everything i read here is the same shit Im dealing with through Firestax..
> 
> Ordered In House genetics wifi x black cherry pie as it was out of stock everywhere else and the day prior to my order there was a 'big In House Genetics drop. Payment was obviously made and received..I waited a week with no tracking ..the first excuse "we're swamped with orders" I remained calm. Two weeks go by..i email for a simple update.." waiting for the stock to show". it said 9 were in stock..why are you taking orders for stock you dont even have yet? Been a month still nothing.
> 
> ...


ive been waiting on an order since december,said they sent twice,ive ordered from dozens of seedbanks,only one other time out of over 100 orders i never got my seeds...and staxs order was lost twice?common....but they did give me stax points the other day to cover it........not much faith here


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 30, 2015)

Nah dude don't apologize to them, they probably saw this thread and were like oh shit I should take care of this dude.

39 days without your order from what I gather and no response for over a week is not only unacceptable it is straight up bullshit. They are dicking with peoples money and probably keeping those too scared to stand up for themselves.

Fuck Sour Patch, after reading the all sales final after he blew you off on the pack you ordered that solidifies the fact that I will NEVER EVER recommend this seed bank to anyone. I won't purchase a damn thing from them and will pray every night to the weed gods that they get shut down.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 30, 2015)

yahooman said:


> ive been waiting on an order since december,said they sent twice,ive ordered from dozens of seedbanks,only one other time out of over 100 orders i never got my seeds...and staxs order was lost twice?common....but they did give me stax points the other day to cover it........not much faith here


They offered me stax points.. I said that means fucks all when I no longer wanna shop at this shitty bank.. I paid with cash and thats what I want in return..

Im pretty sure Im out $120 but thats not too bad..i always hesitated on trying new banks..the one time i do i get burned..

They said they refunded me Im calling my CC company now to check out if they bullshitting or not.


----------



## yahooman (Oct 30, 2015)

i did order fruit loops and got them within 2 weeks.....

the key is to complain on the forum and shame them to make it right,and never stop till they do....they wont fuck me now....lol


----------



## StarLord (Feb 19, 2016)

Sour patch Seed bank is the worse seedbank ever first he charges double then everyone in house is 70-85 for pack everywherr n sour patch 100-150 ridiculous for real n secondly he also went around an personally asked each seedbank indivaully to higher there prices up so he could get more customers n charge more money n was told by multiply seedbanks witout me sayin anythin close to that no bull lol he acts like he for the ppl n helpin ppl but who says that n yhen goes around weebanks askin rasise prices lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 19, 2016)

This is why I stick with attitude and herbies, I have had nothing but trouble from the US seedbanks, sent me immature seeds, improperly labeled freebies, just a mess. @GorillaSeedBank is worth a shout out too.


----------



## StarLord (Feb 19, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> This is why I stick with attitude and herbies, I have had nothing but trouble from the US banks, sent me immature seeds, improperly labeled freebies, just a mess. @GorillaSeedBank is worth a shout out too.


U ever shop at choice seedbank its attitude that takes credit card its same owners ur account n pasword work on it also n looks exaclty same n i even askef them an said was same ppl


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 19, 2016)

StarLord said:


> U ever shop at choice seedbank its attitude that takes credit card its same owners ur account n pasword work on it also n looks exaclty same n i even askef them an said was same ppl


Shopping at choice or attitude is essentially the same, I believe they started choice just in case they got raided and shut down.

Also wanna throw it out there I know someone who has been burned by sour patch, if they don't have something in stock they make you pick something else and no refund. Place is garbage.


----------



## StarLord (Feb 19, 2016)

But firrstax is good besides choice everytime I.order firstax from a five hundreds dollar order to a fifty dollar order always gives real freebies not what friends send in to giveaway for him firestax gives u like 100 dollar free pack wi every order I ordr sfv og x bay platium cookies n he gave me blue berry x tahoe cure free from same breeder which I paid 80 n gave me one free awsome always always do ppl rite also my sfv og came half smashed n told him n did not even ask for picture or anythin n sendin them out which is awsome man never had trouble wit firestax n he truely is for the ppl ...he does whatever.it takes make ppl happy n u can also bargin wit him if u make account n talk convo u can get crazy deals ucan only dream about man no bull n choice n seedsman are always always gurantees n alot american seedbanks do have alot immature seeds I think.bc some ppl are takin beans out forself n friends so dont lose.money n fill empty packs they took seeds from n fill wit bag seeds or some beans had layin around swear what alot of usa companys do bc 1.they get free seeds n if they take seeds n put fake oes in wont cost them a cent keepin packs n also can sell basically almost double amount bc can send friends real beans in a zip n ppl who buy them the breedes paks wit fake beans but true I never seen so many immature beans until usa banks lol


----------



## StarLord (Feb 19, 2016)

A


Siino Gardens said:


> Nah dude don't apologize to them, they probably saw this thread and were like oh shit I should take care of this dude.
> 
> 39 days without your order from what I gather and no response for over a week is not only unacceptable it is straight up bullshit. They are dicking with peoples money and probably keeping those too scared to stand up for themselves.
> 
> Fuck Sour Patch, after reading the all sales final after he blew you off on the pack you ordered that solidifies the fact that I will NEVER EVER recommend this seed bank to anyone. I won't purchase a damn thing from them and will pray every night to the weed gods that they get shut down.


Attiutde owns choice I askef them while aggo n ur rite bc if they got shut down bc at time alot crap was happenin n also attitude credit machine got shut down so they needed a new place to get credit machibe again so they had to create choice to get credit machine


----------



## StarLord (Feb 19, 2016)

They are same exact ppl that why if u use ur attitude name n padsword on choice seeedbank it works n u can sign rite in n dont hace to create a name


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 19, 2016)

StarLord said:


> They are same exact ppl that why if u use ur attitude name n padsword on choice seeedbank it works n u can sign rite in n dont hace to create a name


I unfortunately have a mastercard  I think that is the shitty one so they don't accept it.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> As of now i'm out alot of $$$$. Dude wont return my emails. I have been extremely patient and cordial (email him once a week, short and sweet)
> 
> Im sure there are many happy customers too, but only when your choice is in stock.
> 
> ...


You got your pack and it didn't take me no month to respond. Jesus bro you really went off the deep end acting like I really strung you along. Mail order seed game bro. Ask around about it. First come first serve at any bank when it comes to mail order. I don't know you from anyone else and can't be sure that when you say that your sending money that your actually gonna send the money. About 50% send it and 50% dont. I dont pull stock off the shelf until I know a person and am sure that they areally actually gonna send it. 

If you are a pro seed buyer as you claim then I'm not sure why you have made such a stink over 1 single pack. Seems a bit over blown Imo if your such a collector. My collection is prob a bit larger than yours but man I can't tell you how many times this exact situation happened to me where I was in your shoes and toy know what I did? I made another choice, instead of complaining and attempting to discredit the bank or contacting the breeder within 7 days of the guy telling me he is gonna try and get me my first pick. I would appreciate the fact that you were able to get in touch and talk to me on the phone. How many banks can you talk to a live person? How many have a phone # to call. How many call their friends to find packs for a customer? The answer Sour Patch Seed Bank is prob the only one


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Joedank said:


> these are all good posts that sould be sent to "him" (seed co owner) ...
> bet the owner dont even smoke treez...;(


I blaze big bro. Not sure where you got that info from. Lol


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Agreed... I won't use them after reading this..the ol' bait n switch.
> 
> I have used midweek song twice now.. You won't wait longer than 36 hours for an email response.. I ordered gorilla back jack as one of the strains... Dude sends me an email the next day saying he can
> 
> ...


Give me a shot bro I am sure you will be pleased. This dude got his preferred pack but still acts like this. In all Honesty at any other bank of your payment shows up later than other payments well you just don't get the pack. I went out of my way to get him that pack but I get no credit for that at all.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Yeah I dont like how you have to send money in and just hope your stuff is still in stock or pick something you dont want as much. I saw a post on their IG about having two packs of Fruity Pebbles OG S1's left and it said "Who wants to try to get this sick pack in their garden first payment to hit my mailbox wins!" So the other people are just shit out of luck and have to pick something even though they were only trying to jump on the two packs you have left over? Fuck that shit. Their prices seem generally higher as well in some cases twice as much as NGR. I hear they are working on accepting CC payment maybe that will solve some of these issues.


The reason my prices are higher than NGR is because he does liquidation sales and does not have any respect for the breeders set prices. He sets his prices based on where he expect customers to value his product. I price my packs based on the breeders wishes and their perceived value. Many breeders I carry refuse to work with NGR thedankteam based on ethics and morals. Everyone out there has been doomed so bad and they carry the message about it. It's crazy.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

really. i got sick packs. would never cry over 1. 30 days. you give time for a biz to make it right. make it whole. people have lives. if i went to the post to mail u. get a complex complaint like the one i see here, its gonna take some second to get that right. fuck if i run around for 1 person !!! & you cant tell me about $paper. i got a mortgage. my leccy is $400+ & not w/ my dad's $$$. i wasnt a fan of sour patch. not gonna lie. never bought there. however, i want apollo13 (tga) & hazmat (docta). def be buying w/ sour patch now. fuck i love good service. if you want a burger in a french resty u pay $25 w/ frites. why? ground by me from sirlon, filet ming, & top round. & my service.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I blaze big bro. Not sure where you got thato from. Lol


good to know my man ... these complaints are kinda bull before 30days and once rectified should be noted as such ... just my .02... glad you care enough to answer here


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Got 2 orders from sour patch seed bank now. They aren't quick but they do have a lot of stuff other banks don't have. My first order was for the grandpa's breath. Second order I sent out 2ND week of october, received it middle of last week. Grabbed kayaskof koffee by pnw roots, cheese cake by mad scientist and raw glue and raw cookies by raw genetics.
> All in all I am happy, doesn't have the added bonus most other stateside bake do of quick delivery but it's rare that I order seeds that I need like tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you all get it worked out.


Sorry about the slower shipping speeds back then bro. I am a solo owner operator and have to meet many of the breeders I work with in person. I don't generally travel with my entire bank in my car so I sometimes can be out of town acquiring new fire genetics. Honestly seeds don't really require supernatural shipping, not sure who has ever been in a hurry to grow. Just seems counter intuitive to me I guess. It should be a nice relaxing type deal or so I thought at 20 years of growing experience personally. 


Velvet Elvis said:


> who the heck advertises a super hot drop coming soon!!! and its only 3 packs??



Super hot drop coming soon. Bro I don't advertise my seed bank like a teenage girl. Lol it wasn't a e pack drop brother omg get your info straight. I hadon't a total of 5 strains get dropped by ocean grown. 3 alien rift, 5 San Andreas fault og, 10 houdini, 15 shockwave I believe is what it was. That's what I got Cuz that's all they had when we met up. Lmao. Spin the situation to sound like I'm a dirty seed dealer or something. Look at all the trouble you have caused me over what man.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> really. i got sick packs. would never cry over 1. 30 days. you give time for a biz to make it right. make it whole. people have lives. if i went to the post to mail u. get a complex complaint like the one i see here, its gonna take some second to get that right. fuck if i run around for 1 person !!! & you cant tell me about $paper. i got a mortgage. my leccy is $400+ & not w/ my dad's $$$. i wasnt a fan of sour patch. not gonna lie. never bought there. however, i want apollo13 (tga) & hazmat (docta). def be buying w/ sour patch now. fuck i love good service. if you want a burger in a french resty u pay $25 w/ frites. why? ground by me from sirlon, filet ming, & top round. & my service.


Come get that has mat bro


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> really. i got sick packs. would never cry over 1. 30 days. you give time for a biz to make it right. make it whole. people have lives. if i went to the post to mail u. get a complex complaint like the one i see here, its gonna take some second to get that right. fuck if i run around for 1 person !!! & you cant tell me about $paper. i got a mortgage. my leccy is $400+ & not w/ my dad's $$$. i wasnt a fan of sour patch. not gonna lie. never bought there. however, i want apollo13 (tga) & hazmat (docta). def be buying w/ sour patch now. fuck i love good service. if you want a burger in a french resty u pay $25 w/ frites. why? ground by me from sirlon, filet ming, & top round. & my service.


You gonna stop with all this food talk.....lol
As I look at this dry ass ham sammich


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Joedank said:


> good to know my man ... these complaints are kinda bull before 30days and once rectified should be noted as such ... just my .02... glad you care enough to answer here


What state you in? We should smoke


----------



## Beemo (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> The reason my prices are higher than NGR is because he does liquidation sales and does not have any respect for the breeders set prices. He sets his prices based on where he expect customers to value his product.


he does have a problem with that. but it benefits the consumers 
every bank has its faults...


----------



## Joedank (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> What state you in? We should smoke


southwest colorado 
i am always down to blaze ...


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2016)

I was seconds away from sending my money,the day this thread started..it definitely had an impact on my decision. ..
That sucks.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

i ate tostinos for breaky. washing it down w/ 1 million ounces of coffee & two dutches. wtf? i need to get faded before work. got 3 hours to get into a zone. no lie i serve the burger on a brioche w/ bordeaux red wine sauce. we dont have ketchup in our house. we make the mustard & mayo & pickles too. love to have a gathering of like minds & grill down. once i get to the mitten, next year latest, im 100% wit dat.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> I unfortunately have a mastercard  I think that is the shitty one so they don't accept it.


I accept all credit cards, debit, paypal and mail order. Do they believe the bs. Too many shit stingers out there trying to bad mouth people. I have changed the game in the usa. Many breeders exclusive to sour patch. Why would they do this you.might ask. My morals, values and ethics are very strong and include the best interest of others. Velvet Elvis made his post after 7 days. That's quicker than paypal will even let you file a dispute but I guess if you place an order with a usa seed bank I should be expected to fly with the pack to each customers house personally I guess. According to elvis anyways. Got his preferred packs but adds that comment as quiet and small as possible so it doesn't seem like I did him right at all.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> I was seconds away from sending my money,the day this thread started..it definitely had an impact on my decision. ..
> That sucks.


See this guy is like I wasent trying to ruin you. Lol what do you think happens when people hear a bunch of fabricated lies on a forum about buying seeds buddy. Really you weren't trying to hurt my reputation or. You business. Way overboard in my opinion


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> thats what Im saying. He says he is going to address it on THC farmer, but he did nothing. maybe because he knows he will lose this argument. I am no starving artist here. I have zero reason to lie about this bullshiz.


I take cc now over the phone


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> You gonna stop with all this food talk.....lol
> As I look at this dry ass ham sammich


garden looking fat bro ! all those lucky charms got me horny. find a winner share with me & ill make you dinner. lol. no sex after though. i got transplants to do. lol.

ow yes hazmat im def grabing. must have in my stash.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

StarLord said:


> But firrstax is good besides choice everytime I.order firstax from a five hundreds dollar order to a fifty dollar order always gives real freebies not what friends send in to giveaway for him firestax gives u like 100 dollar free pack wi every order I ordr sfv og x bay platium cookies n he gave me blue berry x tahoe cure free from same breeder which I paid 80 n gave me one free awsome always always do ppl rite also my sfv og came half smashed n told him n did not even ask for picture or anythin n sendin them out which is awsome man never had trouble wit firestax n he truely is for the ppl ...he does whatever.it takes make ppl happy n u can also bargin wit him if u make account n talk convo u can get crazy deals ucan only dream about man no bull n choice n seedsman are always always gurantees n alot american seedbanks do have alot immature seeds I think.bc some ppl are takin beans out forself n friends so dont lose.money n fill empty packs they took seeds from n fill wit bag seeds or some beans had layin around swear what alot of usa companys do bc 1.they get free seeds n if they take seeds n put fake oes in wont cost them a cent keepin packs n also can sell basically almost double amount bc can send friends real beans in a zip n ppl who buy them the breedes paks wit fake beans but true I never seen so many immature beans until usa banks lol


What's funny is you did all this to slander me for Firestax and now the truth comes out about his selling packs he doesn't have regularly. He sure screws alot of people or so I hear from customers that call in.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> ok ladies.... heard from dude. He made good on his promise and provided tracking number. he was able to get another pack.
> 
> 
> i made thread because he didn't reply to my status request emails for 9 days. I was just also ripped off by cannazon too and had to do charge back on CC after 120 days of no replies to calls and emails. long story short, perhaps I should have waited a little longer to get this pissed... but it has been a month since order, and 9 days of no response. besides being called bro alot, and maybe not paying enough attention to his orders, he deserves a chance. I guess.
> ...


Brother thank you for posting this. I do appreciate it and am sorry for the entire mixup. I do get busy and sometimes am not as vocal about certain parts of the process as maybe I should be. I also need to take time off work. I don't ever do my customers wrong. I love all my people. NGR on the otherhand. I have nothing to say. If you know you know if you don't you need to learn. If a seed bank offers the lowest prices they are hurting for money, this is truth. If a place has something that's usually 200 but they have it standard at 150. I would ask myself why that is. Are they just really nice and want to hook it up....hell no. Who starts a business to just give shit away. Goodwill, salvation army. No seed bank is anything like that and is definitely not there for charity. Either the breeder has had a falling out and so stock is liquidated or the bank wants to get all sales and make others look more expensive. It's not black and white. These are seeds not a TV or other tangible usual type product. Seeds are easy to be fraudulent with and it takes 6 months to tell if they are good or even what they are suposse to be. Then if the bank gets contacted by customers about bad seeds who gets the blame? The breeder takes the rap Cuz it's his work or at least in his packaging.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i ate tostinos for breaky. washing it down w/ 1 million ounces of coffee & two dutches. wtf? i need to get faded before work. got 3 hours to get into a zone. no lie i serve the burger on a brioche w/ bordeaux red wine sauce. we dont have ketchup in our house. we make the mustard & mayo & pickles too. love to have a gathering of like minds & grill down. once i get to the mitten, next year latest, im 100% wit dat.
> View attachment 3617306


luv to cook/grill... you should try this... lol no ketchup???


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

StarLord said:


> Sour patch Seed bank is the worse seedbank ever first he charges double then everyone in house is 70-85 for pack everywherr n sour patch 100-150 ridiculous for real n secondly he also went around an personally asked each seedbank indivaully to higher there prices up so he could get more customers n charge more money n was told by multiply seedbanks witout me sayin anythin close to that no bull lol he acts like he for the ppl n helpin ppl but who says that n yhen goes around weebanks askin rasise prices lol


My packs also contain genuine seeds direct from the vendor. My inhouse genetics may be a bit higher on some strains of his because I have respect for the prices that we set when I purchased off of IN House genetics. NGR was suposse to stay within 5 dollars of that price point but went 50% which is pretty much what he paid for it but wanted to do just this, make people look at me like I'm trying become a million aire off one company is seed drop or something


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Also, the fact remains... He did NOT have the packs he claimed were "all good". He realized he was in hot water and begged for another pack from ocean grown. Had this thread not started I'd guess hed still be waiting. Perhaps he will end up getting the pack. But the bad taste remains in my mouth. Will probably never order. But hey, that will make my wife/wallet happy.


I did not even know about this post until after I had sent him the seeds he wanted. I couldn't go to the breeder to get the pack mentitled they had sold out. I had to contact a buddy that has alot of their gear and have him search his vault to get them for this guy. If your missing out on sour patch, your just missing out. Give me a shot brother you will not be disappointed


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

Beemo said:


> luv to cook/grill... you should try this... lol no ketchup???
> View attachment 3617321 View attachment 3617322 View attachment 3617323 View attachment 3617324 View attachment 3617325 View attachment 3617326


sexy dude. omg w/ cornishons (little pickles) on a baguette. all of a sudden these tostinos im eating are making me sad.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Thanks for the info


Hey info is not completely correct but I'm here now to provide some perspective. First it was 7 days I didn't respond thend 8 daydream and later on its 9 days. I'm curious now as to what actally happened but I do know even though I was sold out I somehow managed to find the guy his exact preferred pack.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with them. They had few items I wanted but if they got bad business parctices im good. Thanks again bro
> Happy growing


Holler at me ill get you hooked up.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 26, 2016)

It is great to know that you now accept CC. Do you ship to north of the boarder to Canada?

Much respect for being available to the people in the forum. I think that you have clarified things from your side well, but I would encourage you to not get dragged into an online fight. Let your business do the talking and people will spread the word. I have seen countless times before, recently with DVD, and it just turns into a giant shit storm.

Again much respect mang.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

coppershot said:


> It is great to know that you now accept CC. Do you ship to north of the boarder to Canada?
> 
> Much respect for being available to the people in the forum. I think that you have clarified things from your side well, but I would encourage you to not get dragged into an online fight. Let your business do the talking and people will spread the word. I have seen countless times before, recently with DVD, and it just turns into a giant shit storm.
> 
> Again much respect mang.


For sure bro. I ship globally for a little extra free inside the usa. I have had many people not do business with me due to this post so I had to get in there and clarify a few things throughout the entire thread. Not interested in drama at all except tnt lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Sorry about the slower shipping speeds back then bro. I am a solo owner operator and have to meet many of the breeders I work with in person. I don't generally travel with my entire bank in my car so I sometimes can be out of town acquiring new fire genetics. Honestly seeds don't really require supernatural shipping, not sure who has ever been in a hurry to grow. Just seems counter intuitive to me I guess. It should be a nice relaxing type deal or so I thought at 20 years of growing experience personally.
> 
> 
> 
> Super hot drop coming soon. Bro I don't advertise my seed bank like a teenage girl. Lol it wasn't a e pack drop brother omg get your info straight. I hadon't a total of 5 strains get dropped by ocean grown. 3 alien rift, 5 San Andreas fault og, 10 houdini, 15 shockwave I believe is what it was. That's what I got Cuz that's all they had when we met up. Lmao. Spin the situation to sound like I'm a dirty seed dealer or something. Look at all the trouble you have caused me over what man.


It's all good man, I just said that so it didn't sound like I was dick riding, have to have some criticism ya know lol. Have been more than happy with your services overall. Get my tax return this week so hope you are ready... any topdawg coming in soon?


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> It's all good man, I just said that so it didn't sound like I was dick riding, have to have some criticism ya know lol. Have been more than happy with your services overall. Get my tax return this week so hope you are ready... any topdawg coming in soon?


Should be here by moday


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Should be here by moday


Well what a coincidence that is when my return is scheduled to hit my bank account, should I just have them wire it to you instead lol. Do you know if you are getting any Chem 91 ix in? Looking for that or either of guava ix or stardawg ix


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

isp. yes. want that too. chem bx3


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Feb 26, 2016)

3 chems, Tre budder


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I did not even know about this post until after I had sent him the seeds he wanted. I couldn't go to the breeder to get the pack mentitled they had sold out. I had to contact a buddy that has alot of their gear and have him search his vault to get them for this guy. If your missing out on sour patch, your just missing out. Give me a shot brother you will not be disappointed


I wouldn't worry about this thread. I have a hunch that its going to earn you more business than you may have lost.

I'm going to give you a whirl now that you've clarified things...


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Brother thank you for posting this. I do appreciate it and am sorry for the entire mixup. I do get busy and sometimes am not as vocal about certain parts of the process as maybe I should be. I also need to take time off work. I don't ever do my customers wrong. I love all my people. NGR on the otherhand. I have nothing to say. If you know you know if you don't you need to learn. If a seed bank offers the lowest prices they are hurting for money, this is truth. If a place has something that's usually 200 but they have it standard at 150. I would ask myself why that is. Are they just really nice and want to hook it up....hell no. Who starts a business to just give shit away. Goodwill, salvation army. No seed bank is anything like that and is definitely not there for charity. Either the breeder has had a falling out and so stock is liquidated or the bank wants to get all sales and make others look more expensive. It's not black and white. These are seeds not a TV or other tangible usual type product. Seeds are easy to be fraudulent with and it takes 6 months to tell if they are good or even what they are suposse to be. Then if the bank gets contacted by customers about bad seeds who gets the blame? The breeder takes the rap Cuz it's his work or at least in his packaging.







Lol..that's business man.. Just like I undercut others to get their custies... The real money is in the volume. You could make up for higher prices if ya have great freebies and amazing customer service.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I wouldn't worry about this thread. I have a hunch that its going to earn you more business than you may have lost.
> 
> I'm going to give you a whirl now that you've clarified things...





You are right.. I can't even remember posting in this thread but I will probably place a small order if I like his menu n test him out.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> ok ladies.... heard from dude. He made good on his promise and provided tracking number. he was able to get another pack.
> 
> 
> i made thread because he didn't reply to my status request emails for 9 days. I was just also ripped off by cannazon too and had to do charge back on CC after 120 days of no replies to calls and emails. long story short, perhaps I should have waited a little longer to get this pissed... but it has been a month since order, and 9 days of no response. besides being called bro alot, and maybe not paying enough attention to his orders, he deserves a chance. I guess.
> ...




Man some of you are dick riders. saying you will give him a shot after all of this drama? does any of this look professional? Is that who you want your credit card and paypal stuff with? Sure I put my info out there, but see how he runs his mouth terribly? There are other banks out there, that dont have these diahhrea of mouth problems, and they have inventory systems in place.

SPSB-You still deserved the Drama... youre still running your mouth. I have been buying seeds since Marc Emery days and have never had to send overnight, after Seller says stock is "all good".

Exhibit (A). This pic is a drop in the bucket of packs ive bought in my 20 years. this is just the packs I still have seeds left of and all bought in 2015. just the GGG is nearly a grand. Does it look like I have a problem getting Ocean Grown? You act like im lucky you provided them??? there are tons of packs with 0 seeds I threw away. Yep. im a noob alright. Seedbanks dream customer actually. 

$150 is a big deal when Im told in stock and no worries.

How was I supposed to act when I was......

*A.)* waiting for ALien Rift for months.

*B.)*See your advertised drop and Wait WEEKS! for your awesome drop(of 3 packs) Checking IG every couple hours for your drop.

*C.) *complete checkout immediately.... 

*D.)* send friendly email confirming in stock and payment will be sent immediately- see priority mail delivered payment in 48 hours

*E.) get email over a week later saying. out of stock. make alternative choice!!! *After making my case to why this is BS, still get told all sales final too bad. I then contact TeamOG. They lit a fire under your ass and song changed to Ill try to get a pack. few weeks go by of promises and then, you stop responding. I get ahold of TeamOG again per their request and a week later, you came through. If it wasnt for me going full retard, I would have been a victim of your bullshit.

I had every right to be pissed. I had every right to make these threads. In the end, you handled it wrong. You made things right, but then went on to make it wrong again. I made the posts saying you made it right, and it wasn't a small post that was hidden.

In the end, Im a hustler, and not about sinking a business. They deserve second chances. I just posted warnings. TRIPLE CHECK INVENTORY!!! with SPSB.

BTW do you have Grandpas breath F2 in stock????
https://www.rollitup.org/t/enter-the-dungeon-new-and-improved-dungeons-vault-genetics.889140/page-10#post-12349693


For realz, jay whoever you are. just get an inventory system and this BS will go away. In the event someone orders something you dont have in stock, but site shows you do??? just give them their money back. not force them into alternatives.

Peace out Audi 5000


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 26, 2016)

now im getting cheap shots from the peanut gallery? wow, brotherhood is strong here.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What a child


thats what i think when you troll in other breeder threads saying baseless claims.... 
when i first got on here going thru threads... im like man.... this guy is everywhere talking shit....


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 26, 2016)

@Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank you guys got any plans to accept credit cards? Not a fan of sending money before delivery been burned way too many times by seedbanks at this point to blindly trust.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Brother thank you for posting this. I do appreciate it and am sorry for the entire mixup. I do get busy and sometimes am not as vocal about certain parts of the process as maybe I should be. I also need to take time off work. I don't ever do my customers wrong. I love all my people. NGR on the otherhand. I have nothing to say. If you know you know if you don't you need to learn. If a seed bank offers the lowest prices they are hurting for money, this is truth. If a place has something that's usually 200 but they have it standard at 150. I would ask myself why that is. Are they just really nice and want to hook it up....hell no. Who starts a business to just give shit away. Goodwill, salvation army. No seed bank is anything like that and is definitely not there for charity. Either the breeder has had a falling out and so stock is liquidated or the bank wants to get all sales and make others look more expensive. It's not black and white. These are seeds not a TV or other tangible usual type product. Seeds are easy to be fraudulent with and it takes 6 months to tell if they are good or even what they are suposse to be. Then if the bank gets contacted by customers about bad seeds who gets the blame? The breeder takes the rap Cuz it's his work or at least in his packaging.


TDT has paved the way for u.s banks, fact is alot of people purchasing all these in house drops were getting them from TDT before anywhere else..and the smart ones still do,,,in house has all the u.s banks in a fluster rite now since TDT been on back burner past month....LOL,,dank team is here to stay, I purchase from other banks beside them also but there 100% and helped in house tremendously early on when things was slow for them


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Man some of you are dick riders. saying you will give him a shot after all of this drama? does any of this look professional? Is that who you want your credit card and paypal stuff with? Sure I put my info out there, but see how he runs his mouth terribly? There are other banks out there, that dont have these diahhrea of mouth problems, and they have inventory systems in place.
> 
> SPSB-You still deserved the Drama... youre still running your mouth. I have been buying seeds since Marc Emery days and have never had to send overnight, after Seller says stock is "all good".
> 
> ...


Brother you jumped the gun on all this. You also jumped to conclusions on numerous occasions throughout this thread. It's all documented. I may have been a bit short in my initial response to you and I apologize for that sincerely. Nobody lit a fire under my ass in the slightest. I told you I would try to find a pack after the first day we spoke if you recall. I didn't give you a final ok I got em until I had them in my hand to avoid anymore issues. You posted this stuff all very early and I have not a single other person out there posting up anything but positive experiences with me. I'm not trying to have a who has a bigger dick contest brother you win that all day. I'm just trying to bring flame to people who can't get it without my help. I appreciate what you were doing but you did it to the wrong cat. When that a all we talked down I had just been through alot of changes and lost almost my entire life but did the best I could to make everyone happy. At the end of the day I may have acted like a dick initially and I apologize for that. After all the stuff you have said through this post about me and how I run my business can't you expect at least a little friction when I finally come on here at the request of may of my customers, I have no choice but to address each and every comment about my character and company. I'm sure you understand. The problem is most people don't read the entire post. Just the title and a few key points most of them missing the fact that your order was completed and you got your preferred pack. Vader did hit up Kasper and Kasper contacted you. This is why you thought he owned sour patch. He does not but was the person who introduced me to the ocean grown crew. 

I don't think there is a man out there that is gonna let people speculate publicly about his character and not take offense and respond as such. I don't feel my responses were out of line. Just the way the comments to made me feel. You have disrupted my business greatly with these misleading posts about one pack and a bunch of swap conjecture that is not true. 

I do ask mail order people to provide a couple substitutions in case as mail order takes longer than cc debit or paypal.

Never stolen a thing or had an order not make it to any customer since I started this over a year ago. Not bad Imo

Jay Frost 

Aka Reason


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 26, 2016)

Ur right velvet Elvis,,shit was in stock, u paid and should of got comformation and shipping in a timely manner,,,and then no need to rely on "customer service"....anything else is bs and excuses.. There's too many places that offer good service to falk with that nonsense


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Brother you jumped the gun on all this. You also jumped to conclusions on numerous occasions throughout this thread. It's all documented. I may have been a bit short in my initial response to you and I apologize for that sincerely. Nobody lit a fire under my ass in the slightest. I told you I would try to find a pack after the first day we spoke if you recall. I didn't give you a final ok I got em until I had them in my hand to avoid anymore issues. You posted this stuff all very early and I have not a single other person out there posting up anything but positive experiences with me. I'm not trying to have a who has a bigger dick contest brother you win that all day. I'm just trying to bring flame to people who can't get it without my help. I appreciate what you were doing but you did it to the wrong cat. When that a all we talked down I had just been through alot of changes and lost almost my entire life but did the best I could to make everyone happy. At the end of the day I may have acted like a dick initially and I apologize for that. After all the stuff you have said through this post about me and how I run my business can't you expect at least a little friction when I finally come on here at the request of may of my customers, I have no choice but to address each and every comment about my character and company. I'm sure you understand. The problem is most people don't read the entire post. Just the title and a few key points most of them missing the fact that your order was completed and you got your preferred pack. Vader did hit up Kasper and Kasper contacted you. This is why you thought he owned sour patch. He does not but was the person who introduced me to the ocean grown crew.
> 
> I don't think there is a man out there that is gonna let people speculate publicly about his character and not take offense and respond as such. I don't feel my responses were out of line. Just the way the comments to made me feel. You have disrupted my business greatly with these misleading posts about one pack and a bunch of swap conjecture that is not true.
> 
> ...


So you guys do accept credit cards? How do I select that option on your website it only says money order or cash.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2016)

Dude if you got your pack be happy. I JUST got boned by mtn inceptions for a pack of Chem 91 ix.... sent the money, dude even asked where to send them, 2 weeks later nothing so I hit him up this is his response.... so unorganized it isn't even funny. I am full on blasting thus dude now, first he says it's 300 a pack not 215. That's fine but then he asked for a shipping Addy (kinda threw me, I made sure to give a addrest with my payment ) I got a little suspicious and then he does this.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 26, 2016)

well known banks like tude, herbies, beedsman and dank team have problems... 

never heard of a bank with a spotless record...

only 1 way to find out...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 26, 2016)

customer is never wrong!!! even when they are.

and I would have never been pissed if you offered what I wanted immediately. I was mad at I was told to make another choice. ALL SALES FINAL.

let this be a growing experience. get inventory system, and my gripe becomes moot.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> So you guys do accept credit cards? How do I select that option on your website it only says money order or cash.


He said in the other thread he does cc through the phone


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Dude if you got your pack be happy. I JUST got boned by mtn inceptions for a pack of Chem 91 ix.... sent the money, dude even asked where to send them, 2 weeks later nothing so I hit him up this is his response.... so unorganized it isn't even funny. I am full on blasting thus dude now, first he says it's 300 a pack not 215. That's fine but then he asked for a shipping Addy (kinda threw me, I made sure to give a addrest with my payment ) I got a little suspicious and then he does this.
> View attachment 3617411 View attachment 3617410



imagine how you would feel if told ll sales final. too bad make another choice?


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> customer is never wrong!!! even when they are.
> 
> and I would have never been pissed if you offered what I wanted immediately. I was mad at I was told to make another choice. ALL SALES FINAL.
> 
> let this be a growing experience. get inventory system, and my gripe becomes moot.


If you didn't get your first choice the refund option should be there, if not its a scam, probably put strains on their website they don't even carry just to steal the money and send junk seeds. That is why I don't trust these American seedbanks, way too shady with their dealings.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> imagine how you would feel if told ll sales final. too bad make another choice?


Rather have the seeds than my money back. I could have won these seeds at auction for the same price this week but didn't even bid because thought I had a pack with my name on it. So personally would have rather him sat hold on let try to get you another rather than to bad so sad better luck next time.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> TDT has paved the way for u.s banks, fact is alot of people purchasing all these in house drops were getting them from TDT before anywhere else..and the smart ones still do,,,in house has all the u.s banks in a fluster rite now since TDT been on back burner past month....LOL,,dank team is here to stay, I purchase from other banks beside them also but there 100% and helped in house tremendously early on when things was slow for them


Ask in house brother I helped him out alot as well. I talk to him quite a bit.. I hear all the horror stories from breeders and customers alike about all the banks out there globally. Attitude i dont hear that much negative and seed-r-us is the only one I have heard nothing bad about.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> @Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank you guys got any plans to accept credit cards? Not a fan of sending money before delivery been burned way too many times by seedbanks at this point to blindly trust.


I accept em now over the phone only


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Ask in house brother I helped him out alot as well. I talk to him quite a bit.. I hear all the horror stories from breeders and customers alike about all the banks out there globally. Attitude i dont hear that much negative and seed-r-us is the only one I have heard nothing bad about.


Seeds r us didn't do me dirty but some serious organizational problems in that outfit. Dude couldn't even tell me if he received my payment until I received my order in the mail lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Ask in house brother I helped him out alot as well. I talk to him quite a bit.. I hear all the horror stories from breeders and customers alike about all the banks out there globally. Attitude i dont hear that much negative and seed-r-us is the only one I have heard nothing bad about.


In house genetics are not trust worthy, they sent me a batch of premature seeds than got offended and REFUSE to do anything about it(started acting like a little bitch and saying souvenirs and slander,I live in a fucking legal state), so I am out 50$ and behind on my crop.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> imagine how you would feel if told ll sales final. too bad make another choice?


It is nearly impossible since if I do put up how many packs each time a person hits the buy button the stock level goes down. This being the case many people hit the button but never actually attempt to make payment. My listed stock quantity drops to 0 and money never arrives, meanwhile new people see that stock is at 0 and well they just go elsewhere. You see what I'm saying. Rock and a hard place. Then if I stop allowing mail order I lose that bunch of business. What am I suposse of do.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> It is nearly impossible since if I do put up how many packs each time a person hits the buy button the stock level goes down. This being the case many people hit the button but never actually attempt to make payment. My listed stock quantity drops to 0 and money never arrives, meanwhile new people see that stock is at 0 and well they just go elsewhere. You see what I'm saying. Rock and a hard place. Then if I stop allowing mail order I lose that bunch of business. What am I suposse of do.


Fix your website so when you run out of stock or low it automatic updates.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> now im getting cheap shots from the peanut gallery? wow, brotherhood is strong here.


I don't think that people are taking pot shots at ya unless I missed it. A few posters, myself included, wrote off SPSB based on your experience. From my view, you're a respected contributer on this forum and proof is that people took your experience serious. SPSB has come out and explained his side. I would be extremely disappointed if I were in your shoes. From SPSB side, I can appreciate that he is in a tough situation with the mail order.

He carries some gear that is tough obtain which is why I was interested in the first place. I will give him a shot, not because I am a dick rider or something, but because looking at the situation objectively he seems sincere enough. If the practice of requiring people to regularly pick a second, third or fourth pick continues then I am sure that will impact his business and will be well known. Accepting CC is one way to ensure you get you first choice. I can now call him, tell him what I want, he confirms stock, and I give my CC deets. 

Everyone needs to chill and smoke something. Yall are good peeps on here.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 26, 2016)

well said coppershot. my whole intent of this thread was tread carefully.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 26, 2016)

Paid with cc at TDT last nite at 7pm got confirmation in 1 min and shipping comformation at 1pm today , and that's slow for what I've experienced with them....never once let down , except that 2 pack sinmint drop,,,, haha dammit


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> well said coppershot. my whole intent of this thread was tread carefully.


Give me a call brother. Written word never really is recieved the way it was intended. So much room for misinterpretation as there is no tone of voice or body language to show you true feeling or emotion. I would use emoticons to display but the conversation would seem strange or as if it were between High school girl. Lol anyways holler at me bro. I really do commend what you were going for here with this post. I see your true intentions. I'm glad to have joined and got this whole deal ironed out but am still concerned about the people who read only part of this thread and take away only the negative and argueing.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 26, 2016)

Good call sour patch , things get out of hand fast here and people lose biz , others gain biz, vice Versa , ive seen it all.....but that's the way to iron it out and make velvet Elvis's buying experience right,..as u know one happy customer review leads to 15 new orders...


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Good call sour patch , things get out of hand fast here and people lose biz , others gain biz, vice Versa , ive seen it all.....but that's the way to iron it out and make velvet Elvis's buying experience right,..as u know one happy customer review leads to 15 new orders...


I do my best brother. I am only 1 man doing this all solo. I live by a simple rule now that I have had a few awakening moments and had time to digest it really. 

I strive to make a positive impact in the lives of everyone I come in contact with in some small way if at all possible. 

This is due to some events that I stated in an early post caused me to think about everything and I didn't change much but was much more about my own personal as I didn't have much. I like the new me better. I'm happy all the time and try to spread that happiness around as much as I can. 

I too want to stop not only seedy seed banks but all the dirt bags that have found a home like a parasite on this community that I love so much. This is my love, my life and thee only thing I know where I fit in. Sour Patch is my life, my baby and I want to nurture it and watch it grow. 

Much love to everyone. Thank you to the loyal customers that stood up for me when I was unaware of this thread and for bringing it to my attention. 

I hope I did not offend anyone as that was truly not my intention at all.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 26, 2016)

Good looking for each and everyone. We have hopefully resolved this and now can move on. This is why I like this place. This goes out to everyone, you guys rock!!!


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

coppershot said:


> Good looking for each and everyone. We have hopefully resolved this and now can move on. This is why I like this place. This goes out to everyone, you guys rock!!!


Back ato you brother


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm trying to quote but it's not working?

I was asked by sour patch to give them a chance and I won't be disappointed. Didn't come at me all defensive acting like an ass so I totally respect that. 

The biggest thing that would change my mind would be updating as things become "out of stock". It's a total buzzkill opening the mail and getting your 3rd choice of seeds. :/


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 26, 2016)

Fwiw though, I copped 10+ packs of ocean grown from another source and they arrived in 3 days. 

With soooooooooooo many banks out there these days it's really a consumers market. 

Seedbank A has a dickhead for a rep....... Move to Seedbank B-Z. Simple.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 26, 2016)

My first actual order at a US seedbak was actually from sourpatch, def i love thre selections better than any US seedbanks, im also glad that ive read these thread before i purchase from sourpatch, again which is why i called to confirm if stock is available, since these was the problem in the first place, i understand how @Velvet Elvis feel. We are addicted in buying seeds, so whenever we ordered something we want what we have ordered. I once waited a pre-order for 2 months for a dankanomics gears but i know that items was not yet available. So far all seedbanks has done me good and received my seeds. Jay from sourpatch and csbseeds were one of th few that doesnt take creditcard but makes ordering simple via cash payment/paypal, international orders, since they are patient answering ur calls and emails
Then i tried TDT, CSBSEEDS AND GREENLINE, Tdt was the easiest place to get ur seeds since they offer credit card and gives out tracking number. (But they dont shipp worldwide anymore), hence I would love to see @sourpatch step up the game. Since there are times im just browsing not knowing im already pulling out my credit card. And i would love to get a tracking number because im on the other side of continent from most of you.
but im glad that everybody got there seeds, more respect to sourpatch for the sincere words.


----------



## Reggie Mack (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow another whiney customer who thinks "the customer is always right" means the seller has to be able to move the earth for their every need? Give me a break. @Velvet Elvis


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 8, 2016)

Reggie Mack said:


> Wow another whiney customer who thinks "the customer is always right" means the seller has to be able to move the earth for their every need? Give me a break. @Velvet Elvis



not at all- just expect when I confirm inventory is in stock and payment is received 48 hours later.... 

i do not get an email saying OUT OF STOCK make alternative choice. all sales final!


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 10, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> My first actual order at a US seedbak was actually from sourpatch, def i love thre selections better than any US seedbanks, im also glad that ive read these thread before i purchase from sourpatch, again which is why i called to confirm if stock is available, since these was the problem in the first place, i understand how @Velvet Elvis feel. We are addicted in buying seeds, so whenever we ordered something we want what we have ordered. I once waited a pre-order for 2 months for a dankanomics gears but i know that items was not yet available. So far all seedbanks has done me good and received my seeds. Jay from sourpatch and csbseeds were one of th few that doesnt take creditcard but makes ordering simple via cash payment/paypal, international orders, since they are patient answering ur calls and emails
> Then i tried TDT, CSBSEEDS AND GREENLINE, Tdt was the easiest place to get ur seeds since they offer credit card and gives out tracking number. (But they dont shipp worldwide anymore), hence I would love to see @sourpatch step up the game. Since there are times im just browsing not knowing im already pulling out my credit card. And i would love to get a tracking number because im on the other side of continent from most of you.
> but im glad that everybody got there seeds, more respect to sourpatch for the sincere words.


I most definately do take credit cards and offer tracking numbers as well as shipping worldwide. I only take credit card orders over the phone. No website or paper trail linked to my site with customer card numbers and details.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 11, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I most definately do take credit cards and offer tracking numbers as well as shipping worldwide. I only take credit card orders over the phone. No website or paper trail linked to my site with customer card numbers and details.


Shoulda known that earlier...thanks for that very helpful info sir


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey @Velvet Elvis out of curiosity how much did that pack of alin rift cost? I can't remember what they retailed for and I can't find them anywhere just to even to get a price quote. Reason I am asking is kasper of Greenlife is selling his seed stash and I snagged a pack of alien rift from him. Dude has a lot of strains for sale right now.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 19, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Hey @Velvet Elvis out of curiosity how much did that pack of alin rift cost? I can't remember what they retailed for and I can't find them anywhere just to even to get a price quote. Reason I am asking is kasper of Greenlife is selling his seed stash and I snagged a pack of alien rift from him. Dude has a lot of strains for sale right now.



from ocean growns new seller it is 100, from sour patch 150.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 19, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> from ocean growns new seller it is 100, from sour patch 150.


By new seller you mean lumberjackseedm


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 19, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> from ocean growns new seller it is 100, from sour patch 150.


I did notice, going through the sour patch site, some of the more desirably strains he has are marked up 50-80% more than other us seedbanks. I was trying to grab a pack of ihg crystal cookies and sour patch was the only one with them in stock, but they still
Have them at $150 when they were $75-80 everywhere. Actually their whole ihg line is marked up a lot it seems. The $50 packs are at $105 there. The $75-80 are $150. The $250 strains are $300.














I mean I'm cool with a $10 difference, but when I can buy two packs elsewhere from the same seed company for the same price as one from the first, I'd rather have 20 seeds than 10, given the same breeder. 

I guess it's actually over 100% markup on some it seems. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Interesting....I was looking at sour patch the other day and they seemed to have fairly comparable prices...I didn't look at the inhouse gear tho


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Interesting....I was looking at sour patch the other day and they seemed to have fairly comparable prices...I didn't look at the inhouse gear tho


From what I saw most of their gear is competitive, with the exception of the highest demand strains and strains that were only(listed) in stock at sour patch. 

I was literally looking for a specific pack and he was the only one with that strain in stock. Ended up buying a pack of lemon crippler and hso bubbas gift for $20 less than I would've gotten the one pack of double priced crystal cookies. Plus free shipping, which I think sp is an additional fee, I may be wrong though. As I said, was dropping money on seeds that day, sp would have my money right now if the pack I was looking for wasn't double the price there. I think the dvg i was looking at there was a similar story, but that may have been another site and I don't want to add bad info so you'd have to look into that one lol, I know for a fact the ihg gear is way marked up. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I did notice, going through the sour patch site, some of the more desirably strains he has are marked up 50-80% more than other us seedbanks. I was trying to grab a pack of ihg crystal cookies and sour patch was the only one with them in stock, but they still
> Have them at $150 when they were $75-80 everywhere. Actually their whole ihg line is marked up a lot it seems. The $50 packs are at $105 there. The $75-80 are $150. The $250 strains are $300.
> 
> 
> ...


pays to shop around, crazy to pay more than you have to


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> pays to shop around, crazy to pay more than you have to


Word got 11 seeds in the hso pack and 14 freebies so ended up with 35 seeds instead of 10. So not a bad outcome in the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Word got 11 seeds in the hso pack and 14 freebies so ended up with 35 seeds instead of 10. So not a bad outcome in the end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fantastic freebies on offer from some banks too, top quality beans, not just old B grades, things have never bean so good for us buyers, but gotta be careful and not get burnt on price...compare compare compare


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> fantastic freebies on offer from some banks too, top quality beans, not just old B grades, things have never bean so good for us buyers, but gotta be careful and not get burnt on price...compare compare compare


I agree. My freebies were south fork seeds pink lemonade X chemdawg bc3 and 3 different ihg strains. One I don't think you can get anywhere, but maybe I just haven't seen it. White hulk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I agree. My freebies were south fork seeds pink lemonade X chemdawg bc3 and 3 different ihg strains. One I don't think you can get anywhere, but maybe I just haven't seen it. White hulk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


frikkin killer genes there for free! as good as it gets


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

Ya the ihg prices are wayy bloated on sour patch. I get the supply demand concept and if they are 10-15 bucks more, it's acceptable...but at those prices it's straight up price gouging


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> pays to shop around, crazy to pay more than you have to


Pretty much that's why I never tried BOG before they wanted more than I felt like paying at seedbanks but when I found out they would charge $50 a pack direct I bought 4 packs of seeds.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> from ocean growns new seller it is 100, from sour patch 150.


So did they at least give you your money back or seed choices of equal value at least?

That is just kind of shady but you sell seeds inside the USA you're going to be looking at the least 5 years like Marc Emery cause this ain't even a grey market. But a black market seed salesmen shouldn't fuck around I get seeds cheaper overseas most of the time and I ain't going through a company who might take my money I don't even buy lottery tickets.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

Seedbank rep travels so effig fast and now us seed banks are a dime a dozen...these banks better be on top of their shiz to compete


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> From what I saw most of their gear is competitive, with the exception of the highest demand strains and strains that were only(listed) in stock at sour patch.
> 
> I was literally looking for a specific pack and he was the only one with that strain in stock. Ended up buying a pack of lemon crippler and hso bubbas gift for $20 less than I would've gotten the one pack of double priced crystal cookies. Plus free shipping, which I think sp is an additional fee, I may be wrong though. As I said, was dropping money on seeds that day, sp would have my money right now if the pack I was looking for wasn't double the price there. I think the dvg i was looking at there was a similar story, but that may have been another site and I don't want to add bad info so you'd have to look into that one lol, I know for a fact the ihg gear is way marked up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I set my prices based on what the breeder asks me to set prices at. It always makes me wonder why or how some of these other banks are able to sell their gear at half the price they are supossed to be listed at. It would seem fishy that people can offer packs at cost to customers and still stay in business but maybe they do that on certain breeders to bring in more business for other breeders gear. 

As for the strains I have that no one else has. I have a personal relationship with many of the breeders I work with and they trust me with their prized gear and limited edition stuff that they don't trust other banks to have. 

My prices on many strains are better than many other banks. Keep an eye out as I'm about to drop some sick shit from Obsoul33t


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I set my prices based on what the breeder asks me to set prices at. It always makes me wonder why or how some of these other banks are able to sell their gear at half the price they are supossed to be listed at. It would seem fishy that people can offer packs at cost to customers and still stay in business but maybe they do that on certain breeders to bring in more business for other breeders gear.
> 
> As for the strains I have that no one else has. I have a personal relationship with many of the breeders I work with and they trust me with their prized gear and limited edition stuff that they don't trust other banks to have.
> 
> My prices on many strains are better than many other banks. Keep an eye out as I'm about to drop some sick shit from Obsoul33t


I know that is not true because I've been directly in touch with ihg...

Ihg sets the same prices for every distributor and all the other ones are sticking to a similar price range.

So either you're not telling the truth or he isn't but bringing that up wasn't the point of my post. 

Just stated I was going to buy beans from your site except for the fact that they're twice as expensive as anywhere else for the strain I was looking for. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> pays to shop around, crazy to pay more than you have to


My shop is the most trusted bank by breeders. I respect the breeders wishes and offer their gear at prices agreed upon by myself and the breeder


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I know that is not true because I've been directly in touch with ihg...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's is true Cuz I know in house genetics. That pricing was set before any of these other banks even had these strains brother. I was the first Bank to carry any of these and the price was set then. NGR or the dank team picked him up months later and offered theme up at 75 immediately but they do sell em quick like that at such a discount. Go ahead and tag in house genetics and he can verify that this was the case. I have no need to lie brother. I carry over 50 breeders and move more packs than any other usa bank. If I wasn't trusted by breeders why would I have all kinds that no one else does? Why do I carry the top breeders in the usa and ones that are not working with any other banks? Food for thought bro


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> So did they at least give you your money back or seed choices of equal value at least?
> 
> That is just kind of shady but you sell seeds inside the USA you're going to be looking at the least 5 years like Marc Emery cause this ain't even a grey market. But a black market seed salesmen shouldn't fuck around I get seeds cheaper overseas most of the time and I ain't going through a company who might take my money I don't even buy lottery tickets.


Hey got the pack he had originally wanted and purchased. If you read the whole overblown post it was stated somewhere deep into the thread by velvet elvis. 

They were only 3 packs available listed at 150. If they are less now from another bank on the new release that's awesome. Now that there are more avaliable more people can scoop a pack.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> That's is true Cuz I know in house genetics. That pricing was set before any of these other banks even had these strains brother. I was the first Bank to carry any of these and the price was set then. NGR or the dank team picked him up months later and offered theme up at 75 immediately but they do sell em quick like that at such a discount. Go ahead and tag in house genetics and he can verify that this was the case. I have no need to lie brother. I carry over 50 breeders and move more packs than any other usa bank. If I wasn't trusted by breeders why would I have all kinds that no one else does? Why do I carry the top breeders in the usa and ones that are not working with any other banks? Food for thought bro


Ok well when I get home I can post the convo between him and me about specifically your prices. 

Again, not the point of my post. But he's seems genuinely as confused about your prices as everyone else in reference to his gear. 

To summarize. I asked him where I could find a strain in stock, he pointed me your way, i see your prices are over 100% increase from anywhere else on the strain I wanted, I ask him what the deal is, and he says he doesn't know but his prices are the same for everyone and he's noticed that that is what's going down with your bank. He says you have said to him that you think his gear is worth more so you charge more for his gear. Which makes sense except you don't kick him down anything for it. 

As I've stated I have the entire convo and can post it, but wasn't really trying to put you on blast. Your response just isn't that great. If you're going to charge more for whatever you want, that's your prerogative, it's your business, but don't try to put that on the breeder. That's fucked up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

To clear it up you're saying he was lying to me when I talked to him, and you're telling the truth now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I know that is not true because I've been directly in touch with ihg...
> 
> Ihg sets the same prices for every distributor and all the other ones are sticking to a similar price range.
> 
> ...


Watch and see how many of these other banks are still listed as vendors for these breeders over the next few months. 

A couple banks sell packs that have been sold out for months at a super discount Cuz they are fake as well brother. The seed game is a shady marketplace full of dishonest cats out to make a quick buck. I am not that way. I keep it all on the table but I do hear all the stories from breeders about seed swapping banks and horror stories from customers who got fake freebies or fake packs from many different banks. My shit is all legit


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Watch and see how many of these other banks are still listed as vendors for these breeders over the next few months.
> 
> A couple banks sell packs that have been sold out for months at a super discount Cuz they are fake as well brother. The seed game is a shady marketplace full of dishonest cats out to make a quick buck. I am not that way. I keep it all on the table but I do hear all the stories from breeders about seed swapping banks and horror stories from customers who got fake freebies or fake packs from many different banks. My shit is all legit


Now you're just making stuff up. I know the owner of another bank that has their gear up and they're on pretty good terms from what I understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> To clear it up you're saying he was lying to me when I talked to him, and you're telling the truth now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was the first Bank to carry his gear the prices were set at these prices but after he hit some hard times and my paypal was locked up with 20k in it and I didn't have any scratch to pay him he had to sell his gear to another bank NGR at a discount to help him with his current financial sutation. NGR was told to keep his pricing at at 5 to 10 difference from mine. What he did was offer them up at half the rate. Then they didn't sell at that price. Ask him about that next time you speak. That is how it all went down exactly.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> When I was the first Bank to carry his gear the prices were set at these prices but after he hit some hard times and my paypal was locked up with 20k in it and I didn't have any scratch to pay him he had to sell his gear to another bank NGR at a discount to help him with his current financial sutation. NGR was told to keep his pricing at at 5 to 10 difference from mine. What he did was offer them up at half the rate. Then they didn't sell at that price. Ask him about that next time you speak. That is how it all went down exactly.


Ok so was he lying to me or are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Now you're just making stuff up. I know the owner of another bank that has their gear up and they're on pretty good terms from what I understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been carrying in house since the beginning of 2015 and things have changed since NGR became a vendor. If you don't believe me about that whole chain of events feel free to ask the breeder for in house genetics. I never offer up any stock for more than the breeders asks me to. 

I have no reason to lie brother. His company is 1 of many I work with and know personally. I'm not just some seed salesman. I am a long standing member of this community and my goal is to ensure customers are getting what they pay for and are expecting. I go above and beyond for my customers as many of them can vouch for. If I did dirty tactics don't you think more people would be talking about me in a negative light. NGR dropped those at the 50% price to fuck with me personally and it worked. I wasn't going to drop the prices because he did that, I made an agreement with the breeder and I am a man of my word. If in house tells you anything different I will be very disappointed in him and his character but I am sure he will tell you that what I just said is true. He and I had made you conversations about this issue when it first came up because of how it made me appear to be greedy but I was not gonna buckle and disrespectful the hard work of in house and the prices I felt and still feel he deserves for the fire he puts out. It's crazy that everyone wants discount seeds when there is such a huge profits potential with seeds. If you pop a pack a d find one keeper that's unique and do 1k light and get 2 lbs + per light and can get more per lb due to quality and rarity is that not worth more than $50 or $75 per pack from a trusted and talented breeder that puts thousands of dollars into the research and production of his seed lines? NGR also has loompa gear for sale at retail for less than loompa sells them for wholesale, how does that work?


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ok so was he lying to me or are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call him and have him call me on Threeway and I'll clear it all up. I swear that what I stated was 100% true. If anything else was said it was not. Simple as that. 

I don't lie brother. My word is the only thing I have and I don't take that for granted. I would tell my girl she looks fat in her jeans if she asked me and did. Just saying


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Honestly what I've gotten from this interaction is you bashing other seedbanks for not charging as much as yours, and basically underhanded claimed that ihg lied about your bank and your prices of their gear. I will be posting the convo when I'm home. 

You honestly should've just let the posts slide by without responding as the only thing that was brought up was that ihg at your bank is more expensive than other places by double. That's a fact. You made it into a situation that puts either your or ihgs honesty as a business into question. 

One of you is not telling me the truth. Unfortunately you have made it a public affair by being dishonest(accords to ihg) about why your prices are what they are. 

Fortunately it's fairly easy to get to the bottom of as now I am in contact with both of you. 

He says you charge what you do because you want to and don't kick him down anything for it. You say you charge what you do because of what he charges you. ...

Someone isn't being honest. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ok well when I get home I can post the convo between him and me about specifically your prices.
> 
> Again, not the point of my post. But he's seems genuinely as confused about your prices as everyone else in reference to his gear.
> 
> ...


Wait hold up that is complete bullshit. I was to give him 75 per pack for all the fem stock and 50 for the regs gear. A full 50/50 split. If he said anything else I don't know why. 

Feel free to post up whatever you want but I can also call you on Threeway with him on the line and discuss it with him so you can hear the truth


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Call him and have him call me on Threeway and I'll clear it all up. I swear that what I stated was 100% true. If anything else was said it was not. Simple as that.
> 
> I don't lie brother. My word is the only thing I have and I don't take that for granted. I would tell my girl she looks fat in her jeans if she asked me and did. Just saying


Ok word. I'm not going to calm him. But I'll definitely shoot him a message right now. As I said I wasn't trying to put you on blast for any of this, just stating your prices are higher than anywhere else on ihg. 

The rest of this is in response to the fact that now I have two contradictory storied from you and ihg. I'm more just curious at this point than anything else. I'm not a fan of dishonesty in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Wait hold up that is complete bullshit. I was to give him 75 per pack for all the fem stock and 50 for the regs gear. A full 50/50 split. If he said anything else I don't know why.
> 
> Feel free to post up whatever you want but I can also call you on Threeway with him on the line and discuss it with him so you can hear the truth


This is exactly what I'm talking about. I ow have two different stories from two different sources claiming contradictory things about each other. I don't know if yours is correct or his. But I'm moving on finding out lol as it's pretty easy to figure out in this situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Honestly what I've gotten from this interaction is you bashing other seedbanks for not charging as much as yours, and basically underhanded claimed that ihg lied about your bank and your prices of their gear. I will be posting the convo when I'm home.
> 
> You honestly should've just let the posts slide by without responding as the only thing that was brought up was that ihg at your bank is more expensive than other places by double. That's a fact. You made it into a situation that puts either your or ihgs honesty as a business into question.
> 
> ...


Every pack of his gear I have sold at that price I have seen the 2 as well brother. I honestly don't mind you posting up something like that. My plate is clean brother. I wish I could air all the dirty laundry about all the dirtbags in the industry but it always sounds like bashing. I am an honest person which is why i am trusted to carry many breeder stock and limited items not trusted to other banks. Ask a few of the top breeders. I'm not sure why he would say that about me but it is a bit upsetting that after all we discussed he would say that to throw me under the bus. Why would I only mark up his gear and nobody elses? Why wouldn't all my prices be super high especially on the ones that are not available anywhere else.
my intentions are pure as rain


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about. I ow have two different stories from two different sources claiming contradictory things about each other. I don't know if yours is correct or his. But I'm moving on finding out lol as it's pretty easy to figure out in this situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he thought I was selling it at that price. Truth is it didn't sell much at all but I will drop the prices to move the packs as I have had a huge inventory for such a period . I responded because I try and respond to any in queries bro. Not being combative just telling my side of things. Did he tell you that before anything had sold he had some family issues and I sent him his rent and money he needed for his bills? I have been nothing but honest and cool with ihg. This does really hurt my feelings on a personal level. It's more of a one personstop word over another type situation. All my old messages were lost in my old ig account and I don't record phone calls or I'd have it all on tape. This is crazy bro. No hard feelings to you at all. Your just saying what you we r told


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I think he thought I was selling it at that price. Truth is it didn't sell much at all but I will drop the prices to move the packs as I have had a huge inventory for such a period . I responded because I try and respond to any in queries bro. Not being combative just telling my side of things. Did he tell you that before anything had sold he had some family issues and I sent him his rent and money he needed for his bills? I have been nothing but honest and cool with ihg. This does really hurt my feelings on a personal level. It's more of a one personstop word over another type situation. All my old messages were lost in my old ig account and I don't record phone calls or I'd have it all on tape. This is crazy bro. No hard feelings to you at all. Your just saying what you we r told


I don't know what your guys relationship is, only that he said one thing and you said another in this situation. I wasn't really querying just staying my experience with a seed bank on the seed banks review thread. I posted your prices are double on gear. Which is true. If you want to drop the prices on their gear to be competitive that's awesome. My comment would be null at that point. But it doesn't change the fact that I bought two packs of beans that day, would've been from your bank if they weren't double the cost. Would've probably gone for $10-20 extra as I wanted the strain at the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't know what your guys relationship is, only that he said one thing and you said another in this situation. I wasn't really querying just staying my experience with a seed bank on the seed banks review thread. I posted your prices are double on gear. Which is true. If you want to drop the prices on their gear to be competitive that's awesome. My comment would be null at that point. But it doesn't change the fact that I bought two packs of beans that day, would've been from your bank if they weren't double the cost. Would've probably gone for $10-20 extra as I wanted the strain at the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the whole situation is kinda screwed up. Not sure why he would explain it to anyone like I was just charging whatever I want and not giving him anything more than half of everyone elseshould prices. He may not have believed me that I wasn't selling them and said that before I went to Seattle and he saw all the strains of his and how many packs I still had. Was this convo you had with him before or after about a month ago? It was during an event that happened in seattle about a month ago. I met him in the parking lot to grab a few clones from him and gave him a few strains that I had in stock. He was surprised to see how many I still had. Only thing I can say is he might have thought I wasn't telling him the truth about the current status of his stock and figured I had made bank selling them and hadn't kicked him anything extra. Time tells all my friend. I hope we can get him on here to say that my entire explanation was true and correct


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I think the whole situation is kinda screwed up. Not sure why he would explain it to anyone like I was just charging whatever I want and not giving him anything more than half of everyone elseshould prices. He may not have believed me that I wasn't selling them and said that before I went to Seattle and he saw all the strains of his and how many packs I still had. Was this convo you had with him before or after about a month ago? It was during an event that happened in seattle about a month ago. I met him in the parking lot to grab a few clones from him and gave him a few strains that I had in stock. He was surprised to see how many I still had. Only thing I can say is he might have thought I wasn't telling him the truth about the current status of his stock and figured I had made bank selling them and hadn't kicked him anything extra. Time tells all my friend. I hope we can get him on here to say that my entire explanation was true and correct


About 2 weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> About 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK well that was right after I saw him so I guess I need to call him direct and confront him about this bs. Sorry he involved you


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> OK well that was right after I saw him so I guess I need to call him direct and confront him about this bs. Sorry he involved you


I don't think he involved me, just pointed me towards your bank. He said you were a good dude but he didn't know why your prices were so much higher than anyone else's on his stuff. If there was some other factor involved, you probably handle that between you and him though, not charge more for his beans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't think he involved me, just pointed me towards your bank. He said you were a good dude but he didn't know why your prices were so much higher than anyone else's on his stuff. If there was some other factor involved, you probably handle that between you and him though, not charge more for his beans to pay his debt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I def didn't raise prices to pay myself back for a debt. He doesn't owe me anything. He involved you by telling you something that wasn't true about me. That's all I was saying. Like I said before I'm not upset with you at all, your just saying what you were told


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I def didn't raise prices to pay myself back for a debt. He doesn't owe me anything. He involved you by telling you something that wasn't true about me. That's all I was saying. Like I said before I'm not upset with you at all, your just saying what you were told


Word I misunderstood what you were saying then, sorry. 

So, to clarify, what is the reason ihg is double what it is everywhere else on your site? I kind of have a mix of his set prices being higher for you than for the other banks... Or everyone but you is taking a loss? I'm sorry I wasn't asking earlier because I had a n assumption based on info I was given, but now I am more confused about the reason than I was initially, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Word I misunderstood what you were saying then, sorry.
> 
> So, to clarify, what is the reason ihg is double what it is everywhere else on your site? I kind of have a mix of his set prices being higher for you than for the other banks... Or everyone but you is taking a loss? I'm sorry I wasn't asking earlier because I had a n assumption based on info I was given, but now I am more confused about the reason than I was initially, lol.
> 
> ...


When I originally got the drop he and I had discussed the pricing at 150 for his top fem packs 130 for others that he felt were not as all star as a few others. The regular stock was 100 except for the limited sherbert remix which was also set through our convo at that price point. I had just had my paypal locked up with 20k and had another 12k in cash plus some very negative circumstances regarding my garden and a few less than savory people who had somehow bypassed my judgement of character and caused me to have some serious losses. At this same weekend ihg asked if I could toss him some scratch due to his personal situation. I did what I could but had just had some serious personal losses and didn't have any scratch laying around to toss him. It was at this time that NGR had contacted him and wanted to buy some beans. Being that ihg was in serious need of some money he gave NGR a really good deal on beans cash up front with the agreement that he would match the prices the same that were set on my site within a $5 -$10 margin. NGR immediately posted them up at the 50 for reg and 75 for fem prices he has listed and sold a ton very quickly. Seeing as how his price was half mine I contacted ihg and he was very apologetic and told me that NGR had gone against their agreement but that he really needed the money or he wouldn't have done it. He said not to worry that he had only sold him a very small order and it should be gone very soon and he would not restock him. That's how it happened to a T. Anything else said about that different than that is pure bs. I'm just saying that's a pretty detailed story to just make up.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> When I originally got the drop he and I had discussed the pricing at 150 for his top fem packs 130 for others that he felt were not as all star as a few others. The regular stock was 100 except for the limited sherbert remix which was also set through our convo at that price point. I had just had my paypal locked up with 20k and had another 12k in cash plus some very negative circumstances regarding my garden and a few less than savory people who had somehow bypassed my judgement of character and caused me to have some serious losses. At this same weekend ihg asked if I could toss him some scratch due to his personal situation. I did what I could but had just had some serious personal losses and didn't have any scratch laying around to toss him. It was at this time that NGR had contacted him and wanted to buy some beans. Being that ihg was in serious need of some money he gave NGR a really good deal on beans cash up front with the agreement that he would match the prices the same that were set on my site within a $5 -$10 margin. NGR immediately posted them up at the 50 for reg and 75 for fem prices he has listed and sold a ton very quickly. Seeing as how his price was half mine I contacted ihg and he was very apologetic and told me that NGR had gone against their agreement but that he really needed the money or he wouldn't have done it. He said not to worry that he had only sold him a very small order and it should be gone very soon and he would not restock him. That's how it happened to a T. Anything else said about that different than that is pure bs. I'm just saying that's a pretty detailed story to just make up.


Word I just pmed you as I'm not trying to put ihg on blast here either. As I stated I didn't have the whole story, just his opinion regarding your prices on his gear. I don't know nor can I speak on any of the back story here. I was just passing my opinion on the prices on ihg from your bank.

He spoke very highly of you, despite the high prices. He did state wholesale. Not 50/50 split or any of that though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> With soooooooooooo many banks out there these days it's really a consumers market.


Amen. And screw high pricing. 

Anyone whom is found to be at notably higher price points needs to be placed on alert.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Mar 21, 2016)

sour patch im going to give you a shot. I was thrilled with the selection. ive been looking for gg#4 crosses and ive found them definitely getting some purple glue. if I send a money order about how long will the order take to get to the eastcoast?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Mar 21, 2016)

and when will you have more galactic glue I want some of those bad?


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 21, 2016)

@Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank when will you resrock oceangrown?


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 21, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> and when will you have more galactic glue I want some of those bad?


Please email or text me. I have been asked by admin to not solicit any sales on threads in the forum. My Instagram has my contact info for you are unaware. I do have one last purple glue. The galactic is from Alpha right? If that is what you are referring to is have them now


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Mar 21, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> @Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank when will you resrock oceangrown?


Not sure but do have some new Obsoul33t genetics about to get added to the site


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 21, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Not sure but do have some new Obsoul33t genetics about to get added to the site


Alryt man ill try that out, when it comes out post it on ig. Best wishes to you from what ive been reading here and there hope you get evrything settled.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 21, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Please email or text me. I have been asked by admin to not solicit any sales on threads in the forum. My Instagram has my contact info for you are unaware. I do have one last purple glue. The galactic is from Alpha right? If that is what you are referring to is have them now


Any idea why kasper was unloading so much of his personal seed stock? Just curious


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 21, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Any idea why kasper was unloading so much of his personal seed stock? Just curious


Im curious as well. Or is he also now a seedbank?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 21, 2016)

things that make you go ........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Mar 21, 2016)

Sour patch candies are awesome though...


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 21, 2016)

Hmmm....Lol @ The headline of this thread everytime I see it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 21, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> It's crazy that everyone wants discount seeds when there is such a huge profits potential with seeds. If you pop a pack a d find one keeper that's unique and do 1k light and get 2 lbs + per light and can get more per lb due to quality and rarity is that not worth more than $50 or $75 per pack from a trusted and talented breeder that puts thousands of dollars into the research and production of his seed lines?


Ugh. I really think this logic is convoluted. I hear this response all the time trying to justify seed prices and it annoys me.

First of all, not everyone that grows weed sells weed. Some people just grow for themselves. Some people grow for patients. Some people have no means of recovering costs, so prices matter. There are also a lot of sick folks, on fixed incomes that grow this plant to help their ailment, and every penny matters.

Second, why should someone pay any more for anything related to their grow than they have to? Would you go to a hydro shop and pay $50 for a bag of soil when another shop right up the road carries the same soil for $25 a bag? What about nutrients? Would you pay $200 for nutrients when you can get them for $100? Electricity? Has the thought ever crossed your mind to call up your electric company and ask them to start charging you double? No, you haven't, because that would be stupid.... just like it would be stupid to pay twice as much for a pack of seeds that you can find elsewhere for half the price.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ugh. I really think this logic is convoluted. I hear this response all the time trying to justify seed prices and it annoys me.
> 
> First of all, not everyone that grows weed sells weed. Some people just grow for themselves. Some people grow for patients. Some people have no means of recovering costs, so prices matter. There are also a lot of sick folks, on fixed incomes that grow this plant to help their ailment, and every penny matters.
> 
> Second, why should someone pay any more for anything related to their grow than they have to? Would you go to a hydro shop and pay $50 for a bag of soil when another shop right up the road carries the same soil for $25 a bag? What about nutrients? Would you pay $200 for nutrients when you can get them for $100? Electricity? Has the thought ever crossed your mind to call up your electric company and ask them to start charging you double? No, you haven't, because that would be stupid.... just like it would be stupid to pay twice as much for a pack of seeds that you can find elsewhere for half the price.


nobody is putting a gun to your head...
sourpatch already stated, the prices are set from the breeders... not him...
those are the breeders wishes...

csi did not like stax selling his packs cheap.. so what happend?
stax hasnt gotten ANY new drops from csi since...

so complain to the breeders.... oh wait, you already done that too...

EDIT: since your a business owner... you should know, prices are set from the vendors...
otherwise you'll get dropped....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ugh. I really think this logic is convoluted. I hear this response all the time trying to justify seed prices and it annoys me.
> 
> First of all, not everyone that grows weed sells weed. Some people just grow for themselves. Some people grow for patients. Some people have no means of recovering costs, so prices matter. There are also a lot of sick folks, on fixed incomes that grow this plant to help their ailment, and every penny matters.
> 
> Second, why should someone pay any more for anything related to their grow than they have to? Would you go to a hydro shop and pay $50 for a bag of soil when another shop right up the road carries the same soil for $25 a bag? What about nutrients? Would you pay $200 for nutrients when you can get them for $100? Electricity? Has the thought ever crossed your mind to call up your electric company and ask them to start charging you double? No, you haven't, because that would be stupid.... just like it would be stupid to pay twice as much for a pack of seeds that you can find elsewhere for half the price.


True, but you are really best off breeding your own seeds it doesn't take much skill then even at $50 a pack they better have some genetics I may want to play with because $50 for 10 seeds that's still worth more than it's weight in gold. You do need to buy seeds though otherwise you only have unknown genetics to play with. So fuck it I did give away hundreds of seeds this year though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> True, but you are really best off breeding your own seeds it doesn't take much skill then even at $50 a pack they better have some genetics I may want to play with because $50 for 10 seeds that's still worth more than it's weight in gold. You do need to buy seeds though otherwise you only have unknown genetics to play with. So fuck it I did give away hundreds of seeds this year though.


Breeding is not as easy as it looks. You could do something that makes it better or worse but starting off with great genetics is the way to go really if trying to breed. Legalization will drop prices cus that will give all the breeders who aren't known an opportunity to get their stuff out without having to worry of jail time.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 21, 2016)

Beemo said:


> nobody is putting a gun to your head...
> sourpatch already stated, the prices are set from the breeders... not him...
> those are the breeders wishes...
> 
> ...


Sour Patch, and every other seed bank is free to charge whatever they want. That's not the point of my post. I was responding to the "seed prices shouldn't matter because you'll make so much money selling the bud from those seeds bro" argument. It's nonsensical.


----------



## trippnface (Mar 21, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Not sure but do have some new Obsoul33t genetics about to get added to the site


say whaaaat


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Mar 21, 2016)

hi sourpatch I went on to instagram and I can't see any of your info it says I have to request to follow you which I did. hold that purple glue ill be sending the money today or tmw. I've heard a lot of people complain that when they order from you it says in stock on the site than you tell them you ran out of it so I just want to make sure this doesn't happen to me. thank you for your time.


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 21, 2016)

I see the mention of Ocean Grown a few times in this thread, I'm curious if Ocean Grown still offers Alien Abduction. I know they have the Alien Rift but i was wondering if they still offer the Alien Abduction?


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 21, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> hi sourpatch I went on to instagram and I can't see any of your info it says I have to request to follow you which I did. hold that purple glue ill be sending the money today or tmw. I've heard a lot of people complain that when they order from you it says in stock on the site than you tell them you ran out of it so I just want to make sure this doesn't happen to me. thank you for your time.


The best thing you can do is call him upfront, he will check it for you, before you make any payments. I did wd paypal so my pack wont be given to someone 
else if that cash ur sending him will take awhile to arrive


----------



## SMOKEABLEMEDS.COM (Apr 3, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Brother you jumped the gun on all this. You also jumped to conclusions on numerous occasions throughout this thread. It's all documented. I may have been a bit short in my initial response to you and I apologize for that sincerely. Nobody lit a fire under my ass in the slightest. I told you I would try to find a pack after the first day we spoke if you recall. I didn't give you a final ok I got em until I had them in my hand to avoid anymore issues. You posted this stuff all very early and I have not a single other person out there posting up anything but positive experiences with me. I'm not trying to have a who has a bigger dick contest brother you win that all day. I'm just trying to bring flame to people who can't get it without my help. I appreciate what you were doing but you did it to the wrong cat. When that a all we talked down I had just been through alot of changes and lost almost my entire life but did the best I could to make everyone happy. At the end of the day I may have acted like a dick initially and I apologize for that. After all the stuff you have said through this post about me and how I run my business can't you expect at least a little friction when I finally come on here at the request of may of my customers, I have no choice but to address each and every comment about my character and company. I'm sure you understand. The problem is most people don't read the entire post. Just the title and a few key points most of them missing the fact that your order was completed and you got your preferred pack. Vader did hit up Kasper and Kasper contacted you. This is why you thought he owned sour patch. He does not but was the person who introduced me to the ocean grown crew.
> 
> I don't think there is a man out there that is gonna let people speculate publicly about his character and not take offense and respond as such. I don't feel my responses were out of line. Just the way the comments to made me feel. You have disrupted my business greatly with these misleading posts about one pack and a bunch of swap conjecture that is not true.
> 
> ...


Hey brother, what you got for a mediun yi


----------



## SMOKEABLEMEDS.COM (Apr 3, 2016)

hey sour patch, I'm looking for some over the top extra dank OG , what can you get.


----------



## SMOKEABLEMEDS.COM (Apr 3, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I most definately do take credit cards and offer tracking numbers as well as shipping worldwide. I only take credit card orders over the phone. No website or paper trail linked to my site with customer card numbers and details.


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 4, 2016)

Just checked sourpatch, the price per pack on obsol33t is absolutely expensive


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey


Beemo said:


> nobody is putting a gun to your head...
> sourpatch already stated, the prices are set from the breeders... not him...
> those are the breeders wishes...
> 
> ...


The prices aren't set by the vendors bro. Prime example. Bog seeds if you buy directly from him is $50 a pack. Most sites have them at $80-$90 a pack. Big worm was $25 if you got them from him on ig sites have them for $50 so yeah the banks set their own prices. Well they add a little on top like the typical middleman does. But you just gotta respect the bank prices or don't buy them.


----------



## Beemo (Apr 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hey
> The prices aren't set by the vendors bro. Prime example. Bog seeds if you buy directly from him is $50 a pack. Most sites have them at $80-$90 a pack. Big worm was $25 if you got them from him on ig sites have them for $50 so yeah the banks set their own prices. Well they add a little on top like the typical middleman does. But you just gotta respect the bank prices or don't buy them.


umm, yes they are.
you just said bog seeds are 50 and big worm 25... those prices seem set to me...
of course if you buy direct, it will be cheaper...

ask stax why he's not getting anymore csi... was it because he was selling them for $50?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> umm, yes they are.
> you just said bog seeds are 50 and big worm 25... those prices seem set to me...
> of course if you buy direct, it will be cheaper...
> 
> ask stax why he's not getting anymore csi... was it because he was selling them for $50?


I don't buy from stax heard he's a scammer. But you said the vendor sets the price on these banks and they don't. Actual all a bank do is purchase a lot of gear from a vendor and mark up the price for a profit.


----------



## Beemo (Apr 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't buy from stax heard he's a scammer. But you said the vendor sets the price on these banks and they don't. Actual all a bank do is purchase a lot of gear from a vendor and mark up the price for a profit.


nah bro... maybe some breeders..
i know for a fact... ggg and csi doesnt...
even bodhi and the crew even said, bodhi seeds should be $75 at vendors.

when you own a business and have vendors... you get a price sheet on everything...
what you paid for... and what the manufacturer want's you to price them...
best buy wouldnt be carry SONY if they sold them below market value...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't buy from stax heard he's a scammer. But you said the vendor sets the price on these banks and they don't. Actual all a bank do is purchase a lot of gear from a vendor and mark up the price for a profit.


In this particular case a breeder had stated that his beans were being overcharged for at sps. Whether or not the banks were initially supposed to charge more or not, sp has kept his prices higher(double+) on specific strains, even after a breeder has stated the high price is not on him. I also was under the impression that the price discrepancy was going to be fixed after sp responded to my comment about his ihg being double the price of anywhere else. But I guess i was confused as I see the prices are over double other banks at this point.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> In this particular case a breeder had stated that his beans were being overcharged for at sps. Whether or not the banks were initially supposed to charge more or not, sp has kept his prices higher(double+) on specific strains, even after a breeder has stated the high price is not on him. I also was under the impression that the price discrepancy was going to be fixed after sp responded to my comment about his ihg being double the price of anywhere else. But I guess i was confused as I see the prices are over double other banks at this point.


Because they try and triple and quadruple their money. That's the greed of this business bro. Watch when they see how big worm shit producing it'll be at a $100 a pack watch..


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Because they try and triple and quadruple their money. That's the greed of this business bro. Watch when they see how big worm shit producing it'll be at a $100 a pack watch..


It is business. Everyone's gotta make their money. I don't see a huge problem with the regular 50/50 it seems most breeders/banks are doing. But when one bank is double the price of anywhere else and the breeders prices are the same, it means there is an additional 200% profit on top of the regular 50/50 cut.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It is business. Everyone's gotta make their money. I don't see a huge problem with the regular 50/50 it seems most breeders/banks are doing. But when one bank is double the price of anywhere else and the breeders prices are the same, it means there is an additional 200% profit on top of the regular 50/50 cut.


So just think as a bank they buy 500 packs they not getting charged say $50 a pack like we are. They might get $10-20 a pack but charging $80-$350. So yea the markup is crazy. And we gotta hope to get a keeper outta a 10 pack to make our money back..


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> So just think as a bank they buy 500 packs they not getting charged say $50 a pack like we are. They might get $10-20 a pack but charging $80-$350. So yea the markup is crazy. And we gotta hope to get a keeper outta a 10 pack to make our money back..


$50-100 is fine. Anything over, especially with these unstable polyhybrids is greedy IMO. Can't complain about 5-10 per seed IMO.


----------



## trippnface (Apr 8, 2016)

how do i get ahold of sourpatch; needa check on some stock


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 8, 2016)

trippnface said:


> how do i get ahold of sourpatch; needa check on some stock


You can DM him on Instagram.
https://www.instagram.com/sourpatchseeds/


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 8, 2016)

Before inhouse got deleted on IG he was redirecting people to get hes 1st/old releases at SPS, then it hit me and remembered what SPS stated here that inhouse sold that to him at a higher price compared to TDT at that time, because inhouse needed the money issue.
I cant comment anything on that but if you are a distributor of a company/manufacturer usually there is a price point given by the manufacturer. If there will be any differenece it shouldnt be that much.
So i think what SPS stated here is viable to me, and at this point, wd all the drama going on, and what glosb was complaining im done wd IHG, ive heard enough, and put my money and effort like archive, bodhi, cannarado, bigworm. im just going to enjoy popping all hes seeds for now.


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 8, 2016)

How the ef firestax knew my fb lol. Hes adding me now. Oh probably the info i gave him before.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 8, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> How the ef firestax knew my fb lol. Hes adding me now. Oh probably the info i gave him before.


he doesnt want the flavio trolling him, probably end up with some free packs of beans in your mail


----------



## trippnface (Apr 10, 2016)

why dont vendors do paypal anymore?

cards over the phone are cool; but when a card gets compromised that shit is a major headache...

no chance with paypal...

obviously not a good idea to advertise it for this work; but privately what is the issue?

not sure how that is more/ less trail than them having card number attached regardless...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 11, 2016)

its because seeds are illegal. dont care if you put bird seed or fishing gear or souvenir on label.

ask the vendors who have had 20k froze by paypal because they found out what they were welling.

thats why


----------



## trippnface (Apr 11, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> its because seeds are illegal. dont care if you put bird seed or fishing gear or souvenir on label.
> 
> ask the vendors who have had 20k froze by paypal because they found out what they were welling.
> 
> thats why



if paypal can freeze your account ; i don't see how the bank couldn't stop the same card for the same purchases?
receive money - extract money.. "friend to family" 
so the vendor personally having everyone credit information is safer?
not a jab at anyone in particular ; just seems equally as dumb to me. 
i wonder HOW those accounts got frozen; i cant imagine with NO paper/site trail link already it could be that big of an issue ; especially not if everyone is doing it. I have already had a card comprised recently; don't really trust giving out information like that period... greenline still doin cards through his site ; maybe in AZ it is sketchier or something..

i can always send cash though...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 11, 2016)

paypal is a fickle beast.

all it takes is one person filing a claim...

visa, mastercard ets wants to keep that money flowing.

the automated shopping carts on sites have added rules or something. I know that some seedshops are on there like 4th cart, because other 3 were froze or disabled because of illegal goods.


----------



## trippnface (Apr 11, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> paypal is a fickle beast.
> 
> all it takes is one person filing a claim...
> 
> ...



ya; i feel it.. fuck the feds lol.
lost of talk about rescheduling cannabis and global drug reform right now; hopefully we can get where we need to be.
i said i could send cash like twice but i got the impression he wanted to use cards or something..wonder if address still good... i would already had 6 bills in the mail overnight-ed... think he is busy right now

gotta give him props; only vendor with the gear i want.... fuck haha. i could potentially drive and get them in LA... but fuck i hate LA


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Apr 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It is business. Everyone's gotta make their money. I don't see a huge problem with the regular 50/50 it seems most breeders/banks are doing. But when one bank is double the price of anywhere else and the breeders prices are the same, it means there is an additional 200% profit on top of the regular 50/50 cut.


So it has all been figured out. The dank team was completely oblivious of what he was paying for seeds from in house genetics. He was paying 40 per pack of reg and selling it for 50. Shipping is 7 plus crwdit merchant fees so he was making about 1 on each pack he sold. It may have made me look like a greedy asshole but it was simply his ignorance that has made me look t u is way, has sold hundreds of packs at basically wholesale and is hilarious. I can sell out of everyone like that but doesent it make any sense as I run a business. If I want it to continue to be a business I make sure my prices are set at where the breeder has requested.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Apr 17, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> its because seeds are illegal. dont care if you put bird seed or fishing gear or souvenir on label.
> 
> ask the vendors who have had 20k froze by paypal because they found out what they were welling.
> 
> thats why


I had 20k held for 6 months last year and it really makes doing business difficult. Plus other banks will purposely purchase from you in order to report your account and get it locked up


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 17, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I had 20k held for 6 months last year and it really makes doing business difficult. Plus other banks will purposely purchase from you in order to report your account and get it locked up


You running any deals for 4/20


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Apr 17, 2016)

trippnface said:


> if paypal can freeze your account ; i don't see how the bank couldn't stop the same card for the same purchases?
> receive money - extract money.. "friend to family"
> so the vendor personally having everyone credit information is safer?
> not a jab at anyone in particular ; just seems equally as dumb to me.
> ...


My paypal has been reported and closed 7 times in the past 12 months locking up 20k the first time and smaller amounts each time after that. 

I run cards over the phone and do not keep any card info on file. Any credit options that are through a website are recorded with your iP address, all personal info and card info saved into that websites payment systems, this is 1 reason why I do it over the phone. 

I know it all seems petty and stupid but rival banks (sucks they can't just be competition) attempt to prevent my acceptance of payment anyway possible so that business will have to be diverted to their location. Sucks people can't just do good business to get business but the industry is a wild west show.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Apr 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You running any deals for 4/20


I have the best deals in the world already and match any advertised deals from any legit seed bank globally. Holler at me and I'll get you all hooked up


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I have the best deals in the world already and match any advertised deals from any legit seed bank globally. Holler at me and I'll get you all hooked up


Lots of buy one get ones out there also giving away lots of beans with certain amount spent with shirts and other stuff included.


----------



## trippnface (Apr 17, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> My paypal has been reported and closed 7 times in the past 12 months locking up 20k the first time and smaller amounts each time after that.
> 
> I run cards over the phone and do not keep any card info on file. Any credit options that are through a website are recorded with your iP address, all personal info and card info saved into that websites payment systems, this is 1 reason why I do it over the phone.
> 
> I know it all seems petty and stupid but rival banks (sucks they can't just be competition) attempt to prevent my acceptance of payment anyway possible so that business will have to be diverted to their location. Sucks people can't just do good business to get business but the industry is a wild west show.


no worries man; if my card had not already been previously comprimised ( God knows from what ) my paranoia level would be alot lower lol. Also if all the other seed banks displayed more honor and less fighting i think everybody would be more at ease in general lol. If anybody else is having card issues i just USPS priority mailed my shit to SP overnight; tracking and first class service! 20$ but highly recommended.. fuck the pony express!

fuck dude i hope you get your funds back at some point; what a load of shit. hopefully they get a lawsuit thrown at them or the like; freezing peoples bread & butter for unproven claims is pretty bullshit


----------



## trippnface (Apr 17, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I have the best deals in the world already and match any advertised deals from any legit seed bank globally. Holler at me and I'll get you all hooked up


and he got the unknown prophet gear.... PIMP


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 17, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I know it all seems petty and stupid but rival banks (sucks they can't just be competition) attempt to prevent my acceptance of payment anyway possible so that business will have to be diverted to their location. Sucks people can't just do good business to get business but the industry is a wild west show.


Are you certain of this? Do you know who specifically? If so, care to call them out? If I knew a specific bank was playing games like this I would avoid giving them my business.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 17, 2016)

Btw, I don't think there's anything wrong with the dank team dropping packs for cheap. I suppose if that's against the breeders wishes then that might be different, but undercutting your competition is just part of business in any industry.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lots of buy one get ones out there also giving away lots of beans with certain amount spent with shirts and other stuff included.


I guess his reply is he has the best deals. Which is way off with all these banks giving away multiple freebies..


----------



## Rubber Duck 420 (May 13, 2016)

Got my order today.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

Rubber Duck 420 said:


> Got my order today.


Never heard of the purple champagne hmmm interesting


----------



## Amos Otis (May 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Never heard of the purple champagne hmmm interesting


I _think _it's the pink champagne pheno of phantom cookies or candyland [?] x GDP#5.


----------



## Rubber Duck 420 (May 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I _think _it's the pink champagne pheno of phantom cookies or candyland [?] x GDP#5.


Firestax lists it as Pink Champagne x GDP #2. Granted I bought these particular beans at SourPatch, and he doesn't have the lineage listed. Wonder if DVG sent out different batches. In any case hoping to find at least one keeper out of the bunch. Will keep the best male and make some F1


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I _think _it's the pink champagne pheno of phantom cookies or candyland [?] x GDP#5.





Dungeons_Vault said:


> PINK CHAMPAGNE IS NOT CHERRY PIE X GDP
> That MIGHT be what phantom cookies is but nobody really knows. This is something i correct in peoples posts on a daily basis. Pink Champagne aka Phantom aka WOW aka Rosé aka Raspberry Kush is a bay area clone only bred by a female. Its Romulan x (Purple Urkle x ???) the other male is a mystery to me. They wouldn't tell me.
> 
> As far as sourpatchseedbank, they are legit


Here is DVG correcting me on what the Pink Champagne aka Phantom mom is. That's a Purple Champagne is an old one that prolly won't ever get made again


----------



## Rubber Duck 420 (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Here is DVG correcting me on what the Pink Champagne aka Phantom mom is. That's a Purple Champagne is an old one that *prolly won't ever get made again*



Statements like that make me want to buy another pack. Is there a seed addiction hotline?


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

Well bring it over to the dungeon vault thread and get to the bottom of it! Lol


----------



## jimmy311 (May 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Here is DVG correcting me on what the Pink Champagne aka Phantom mom is. That's a Purple Champagne is an old one that prolly won't ever get made again


I can't find dvg to add him? Did he delete his comment?


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 25, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> I can't find dvg to add him? Did he delete his comment?


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dungeons_vault.900433/


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2016)

The funk....


----------



## Biggchong (Jun 30, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> he smokes, and goes to the cannabis expo's/shows.
> 
> I shared my disdain with him and all I got was empty promises and being called bro alot.


me too.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 30, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Velvet Elvis... I dunno if he makes things right or not.. But I'm 100% sure, This thread has already cost him hundreds and grows daily..will be in the thousands in less than a week. LOtta people see this with a Google search ... Its a shitty condolence prize ..but a prize nonetheless less.





Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> You got your pack and it didn't take me no month to respond. Jesus bro you really went off the deep end acting like I really strung you along. Mail order seed game bro. Ask around about it. First come first serve at any bank when it comes to mail order. I don't know you from anyone else and can't be sure that when you say that your sending money that your actually gonna send the money. About 50% send it and 50% dont. I dont pull stock off the shelf until I know a person and am sure that they areally actually gonna send it.
> 
> If you are a pro seed buyer as you claim then I'm not sure why you have made such a stink over 1 single pack. Seems a bit over blown Imo if your such a collector. My collection is prob a bit larger than yours but man I can't tell you how many times this exact situation happened to me where I was in your shoes and toy know what I did? I made another choice, instead of complaining and attempting to discredit the bank or contacting the breeder within 7 days of the guy telling me he is gonna try and get me my first pick. I would appreciate the fact that you were able to get in touch and talk to me on the phone. How many banks can you talk to a live person? How many have a phone # to call. How many call their friends to find packs for a customer? The answer Sour Patch Seed Bank is prob the only one


Lol what a joke....u won't get no redemption here brother whether he is a seed buying master or a first timer u docked him around...I can order seeds from three banks right now and have them in 2 weeks tops ...with a cc about 1 week and that's overseas....u should consider updating ur inventory on ur side...ur job is customer satisfaction not to fuck people over or make them wait numerous day....this thread burnt the name "sour patch" in my memory , ur reply and shame blaming the poster made sire it stays there for ever...I'll never order a sour patch genetic or from ur seed bank..anyways shout out to my home boy lewis @Midweek Song if these other banks don't keep there word and provide steller service get ahold of midweek great seller and great person....


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 30, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I accept all credit cards, debit, paypal and mail order. Do they believe the bs. Too many shit stingers out there trying to bad mouth people. I have changed the game in the usa. Many breeders exclusive to sour patch. Why would they do this you.might ask. My morals, values and ethics are very strong and include the best interest of others. Velvet Elvis made his post after 7 days. That's quicker than paypal will even let you file a dispute but I guess if you place an order with a usa seed bank I should be expected to fly with the pack to each customers house personally I guess. According to elvis anyways. Got his preferred packs but adds that comment as quiet and small as possible so it doesn't seem like I did him right at all.


Lol what gas station do u walk into ask for a pack of Newport's and pay for then and they tell u we are all out of Newport's so Jere is some Marlboros or camels.....if ur morals were so high I'd think I'd refund money....and in response to ur going out of ur way gt o get a pack from the breeder,I ordered buzz lightgear by Dr krippling from midweek...he didn't realize he was out of them he didn't fuck me around or make me make a second choice he did what he had to and found me my buzz lightgear ..in fact there was even a time that I ordered and forgot to put the promo code in and I didn't get the 20% discount...lewis being the man he is , upgraded my 3 pack of blueberry og to a 5 pack and thru in extra freebies "3bees" y'all should take lessons on how business should go...sounds to me like ur just a broke dealer spending money just as fast as it comes in.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 1, 2016)

Bottom Line-
If you say you're the best customer service second to none.............Yet, you're one dude with with your inventory in your trunk who ships orders MAYBE once a week.
When You say ASAP...........that DOES NOT mean at your fucking leisure and weeks later.
When you have someones money after a transaction it is customary here in MURICA to send said Items, me the customer should not care about your personal issues.
Call me noob grower, middle tier grower...........Whatever! just send the shit out.


----------



## forestbud (Jul 1, 2016)

Got what I wanted and more from Sour Patch. Best to call first to verify stock then use credit card to pay for fast process. Got my package less than a week. Many thanks for the hook up!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 1, 2016)

forestbud said:


> Got what I wanted and more from Sour Patch. Best to call first to verify stock then use credit card to pay for fast process. Got my package less than a week. Many thanks for the hook up!


To be honest bro you shouldn't have to call. His site been up long enough to have a inventory counter. That's why I never ordered from him. I don't wanna place a order for something then find out it's not in stock then can't get a refund. To me that's playing with people's money to try and get ride of shit that's been sitting. So until he fixes that and lower them prices some I'll shop elsewhere. You can't have the best customer service in the world and never run specials. Even greedy line run specials. I know everybody gotta eat but damn show your customers love ever now and then.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

I had an agreement with jay frost about him carrying my seeds, after I sent him the seeds he said he wouldn't sell them until I changed the packaging? I said ok, no problem but then he said he wanted me to front him even more seeds. I said if you won't pay me, then give them out for free. He won't even give them out until I gave him even more. So many customer complaints I don't even want to deal with him. He claims he is in California but has a P.O. box in Arizona and has an excuse for everything. Too many good seed banks to even take a chance with this guy.


----------



## forestbud (Jul 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> To be honest bro you shouldn't have to call. His site been up long enough to have a inventory counter. That's why I never ordered from him. I don't wanna place a order for something then find out it's not in stock then can't get a refund. To me that's playing with people's money to try and get ride of shit that's been sitting. So until he fixes that and lower them prices some I'll shop elsewhere. You can't have the best customer service in the world and never run specials. Even greedy line run specials. I know everybody gotta eat but damn show your customers love ever now and then.


 You got a point. His website could be better. I'm in USA, he is, with a phone number. Not many Seedbank offer direct phone support. I am sorry about others' misfortunes. For now, call before you make an order to be sure. I like the phone method. It works just fine for me. I was able to score a discontinued strain that I thought I would ever not get from him that came with a super beefy rare specials.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

forestbud said:


> You got a point. His website could be better. I'm in USA, he is, with a phone number. Not many Seedbank offer direct phone support. I am sorry about others' misfortunes. For now, call before you make an order to be sure. I like the phone method. It works just fine for me. I was able to score a discontinued strain that I thought I would ever not get from him that came with a super beefy rare specials.


Was the pack sealed?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> My shop is the most trusted bank by breeders. I respect the breeders wishes and offer their gear at prices agreed upon by myself and the breeder


Not by me.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 1, 2016)

When I asked Sour Patch about another seed bank, he replied that they sell fakes. SMH!! 
Why would you say that without CONCRETE PROOF? It's the cheating spouse mentality when you accuse others of what you are doing. 
I don't have proof but you also don't have to be a FBI profiler on the BAU to figure out someones thoughts. The beans i got we're totally in a NON TAMPER PROOF packages which really 
mind fucked me. For those kind of prices, peace of mind should be included.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Sorry about the slower shipping speeds back then bro. I am a solo owner operator and have to meet many of the breeders I work with in person. I don't generally travel with my entire bank in my car so I sometimes can be out of town acquiring new fire genetics. Honestly seeds don't really require supernatural shipping, not sure who has ever been in a hurry to grow. Just seems counter intuitive to me I guess. It should be a nice relaxing type deal or so I thought at 20 years of growing experience personally.
> 
> 
> 
> Super hot drop coming soon. Bro I don't advertise my seed bank like a teenage girl. Lol it wasn't a e pack drop brother omg get your info straight. I hadon't a total of 5 strains get dropped by ocean grown. 3 alien rift, 5 San Andreas fault og, 10 houdini, 15 shockwave I believe is what it was. That's what I got Cuz that's all they had when we met up. Lmao. Spin the situation to sound like I'm a dirty seed dealer or something. Look at all the trouble you have caused me over what man.


You take a month to send out seeds because you have to meet with all the breeders in person. Lol. That's a good one.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

He also tells customers he wants to hand deliver seeds to their house after he meets in person with his breeder friends. He should start doing stand up comedy.


----------



## forestbud (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Was the pack sealed?


No. The breeder did not seal it. Old style package. I'm fine with that, it's the same thing with other Seedbank regarding that specific breeder. The breeder himself personally vouch Sour Patch. I'm very positive that the seed that I paid for is what I got. I do feel for others and you from what is on this thread and what you have wrote.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I def didn't raise prices to pay myself back for a debt. He doesn't owe me anything. He involved you by telling you something that wasn't true about me. That's all I was saying. Like I said before I'm not upset with you at all, your just saying what you were told


Do you have a real name and a store front or do you still run your "seed bank" out of the trunk of your car? Are you in Arizona or California. Why so many complaints? Why so many lame ass excuses? Why are these packs not sealed?


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I had an agreement with jay frost about him carrying my seeds, after I sent him the seeds he said he wouldn't sell them until I changed the packaging? I said ok, no problem but then he said he wanted me to front him even more seeds. I said if you won't pay me, then give them out for free. He won't even give them out until I gave him even more. So many customer complaints I don't even want to deal with him. He claims he is in California but has a P.O. box in Arizona and has an excuse for everything. Too many good seed banks to even take a chance with this guy.


What was his complaint about your packaging?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

420nstargazer said:


> What was his complaint about your packaging?


The strain name was handwritten. I then offered to send him stickers but he needed me to front him even more packs. I then requested him to just give them out for free... but you guessed it. He can't give out my freebies until I sent him more. I gave him 6 packs of 10 and 40 individual seeds.


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 1, 2016)

@shorelineOG I like freebies lol


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> @shorelineOG I like freebies lol


I give them out all the time, all that I ask is for testers to post pictures.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 1, 2016)

forestbud said:


> No. The breeder did not seal it. Old style package. I'm fine with that, it's the same thing with other Seedbank regarding that specific breeder. The breeder himself personally vouch Sour Patch. I'm very positive that the seed that I paid for is what I got. I do feel for others and you from what is on this thread and what you have wrote.


I just want to have a bank here in the states, that when I pay and charges clear, send me my shit!. That's it.


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't mind ordering overseas I all wait till marijuana business is more established in USA before I deal here...never had a problem with customs ...I hear a lot of bad reviews on american seedbanks


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 1, 2016)

Oregon Elite is the place to go and they have excellent reviews,fast shipping and great freebies.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 1, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> I just want to have a bank here in the states, that when I pay and charges clear, send me my shit!. That's it.


And not worry if what I got was what the package says. Regardless If i'm a noob or seasoned.


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Oregon Elite is the place to go and they have excellent reviews,fast shipping and great freebies.


Do the let u pick freebies


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I give them out all the time, all that I ask is for testers to post pictures.


Man fuck him move your own shit fam. You know what your gear is. If you believe you have fire you shouldn't have to stoop to his demands.


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 1, 2016)

Lol I don't understand all this seasoned buyer or noob talk wtf is that lol do u get xp points the more u order and level up...do I get a seasoned buyer identification platinum plus preferred customer discount card? Ur first seed buying experience should be the same as the last....there aren't any special levels to seedbuyong that sounds like cheap shot from a dishonest begruntled seller


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jul 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> The strain name was handwritten. I then offered to send him stickers but he needed me to front him even more packs. I then requested him to just give them out for free... but you guessed it. He can't give out my freebies until I sent him more. I gave him 6 packs of 10 and 40 individual seeds.


I have only made one purchase with him (around Xmas). Got some of Mel's Buck purps and a pack of green life's silver Hawks, both were hand written on baggies

Are they some of your shoreline crosses he has?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 1, 2016)

Anyone order from firestax? That board will tear you apart if you talk bad about how long it takes to receive your order... A lot of "chill fam, you'll be taken care of..." After months of waiting...lol.


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 1, 2016)

There's bad reviews on this thread earlier on firestax


----------



## forestbud (Jul 1, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Anyone order from firestax? That board will tear you apart if you talk bad about how long it takes to receive your order... A lot of "chill fam, you'll be taken care of..." After months of waiting...lol.


 I'm a big fan of Firestax. I trust them to send out what you are buying. I have ordered from them around 8 times. Yes you might have to wait. It's worth it because sometimes you get killer full pack freebies of other breeders strain from the store. Firestax receives two thumbs up from me.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 1, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Anyone order from firestax? That board will tear you apart if you talk bad about how long it takes to receive your order... A lot of "chill fam, you'll be taken care of..." After months of waiting...lol.


Yea that's a toxic dump over there. I wouldn't order from stax if seeds was a penny. How they took up for ThcDev and when he ran off with guys money showed me how they are over there. But how you accept dudes money then it take 2-3 months to get your beans is crazy..


----------



## forestbud (Jul 1, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> Lol I don't understand all this seasoned buyer or noob talk wtf is that lol do u get xp points the more u order and level up...do I get a seasoned buyer identification platinum plus preferred customer discount card? Ur first seed buying experience should be the same as the last....there aren't any special levels to seedbuyong that sounds like cheap shot from a dishonest begruntled seller


 It's all about experience. Knowing exactly what to buy at the right time from the right location. That way you ensure you are getting what you are getting. Original seed batch might not be the same after its sold out due to shady breeders practice. Maybe not even the same mother or pollen. Consistent breeding is not a cakewalk so is acquiring the exact genetics you seek.


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 1, 2016)

I'd be sick I sometimes don't have the money to order til harvest I need someone I can depend on to get me my order within a couple weeks a month or more would be devastating


----------



## forestbud (Jul 1, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> I'd be sick I sometimes don't have the money to order til harvest I need someone I can depend on to get me my order within a couple weeks a month or more would be devastating


 A collection would be your best bet. Doesn't bother me at all, I have over 300 strains in my vault. I think one of the reason why Firestax delays often is stock movement from USA to UK and vice versa. I'm totally ok as long I receive authentic beans. Killer 100 percent usable authentic freebies are big bonus.


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 1, 2016)

My shitalways comes in breeders packs exept freebies so I know its shady breeders if I don't get what I ordered


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 1, 2016)

As for genetics here's purple paralysis ,   blim burn cheese freebiecotc sour turbo diesel at 6 weeks ossc blue berry og


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 1, 2016)

*note the big buds are the sour turbo diesel the smaller buds further over are Skywalker kush that finishes a week or two later


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 1, 2016)

There's lots of other strains (all the ones u see empty packs for) and pics in my blog if anyone cares all seeds from midweek


----------



## kenya123 (Jul 1, 2016)

ive received every order from stax,last one was 8 days to canada,ordered space genetics gorilla strawberryback,got a pack of gorilla new york as freebies!they have great freebies and new solid breeders


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 1, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> My shitalways comes in breeders packs exept freebies so I know its shady breeders if I don't get what I orderedView attachment 3722252 View attachment 3722254 View attachment 3722256 View attachment 3722258


Love me some jack47


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 1, 2016)

Got my first run of it 47 days in flower room I took 3 monster crop clones at week three flower just started throwin new growth .(³ weeks from cutting


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I give them out all the time, all that I ask is for testers to post pictures.


Shit if that's the case I'll post pics and grow reports all day I'd love to try out some of your gear. I usually post my pics on ig and sometimes here but I got no problem starting a grow journal for you like I'm doing for bodhi and bigworm.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 2, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Shit if that's the case I'll post pics and grow reports all day I'd love to try out some of your gear. I usually post my pics on ig and sometimes here but I got no problem starting a grow journal for you like I'm doing for bodhi and bigworm.


I just sent you my number. I am making some Sour D crosses next.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I just sent you my number. I am making some Sour D crosses next.


I hope you hurry up. I remember the convo about the sour you was talking about.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 2, 2016)

So what's the word with sour patch cuz damn they got shit i want they still doing the in stock not in stock bs?


----------



## ruwtz (Jul 27, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> So what's the word with sour patch cuz damn they got shit i want they still doing the in stock not in stock bs?


 yeah i want to know the same. i ordered via email, no response, i found him here and he said he has stock and to call so i did that and have left several messages this week, no response.

is this just how it is over there? because i'll just go somewhere else and add myself to the list of unhappy would-be-customers.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 28, 2016)

ruwtz said:


> yeah i want to know the same. i ordered via email, no response, i found him here and he said he has stock and to call so i did that and have left several messages this week, no response.
> 
> is this just how it is over there? because i'll just go somewhere else and add myself to the list of unhappy would-be-customers.


Go elsewhere. Due diligence is required.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Nov 18, 2016)

WrinkleySphinx said:


> Do NOT buy from SourPatch he claims to be going through personal shit, is holding everyones money thousands from what i see. He does not reply to emails unless he is about to take your money. Im only out a little bit of money, its just the business ethics this guy lives by are shit, and he has the longest list of excuses i have ever seen.


I have orders going out everyday brother. I stopped taking orders as soon as I knew I wasn't going to be able to send anything out for a little bit while I move states due to a piece of shit partner who put me in a tight spot where I figured I only had 3 choices. 1 put the biz on hold, pack up and move to avoid giving my partner the ability to follow through with threats of blackmail. (seperate business venture from sour patch all together), focus on my son who was born at 6 lbs and 5 weeks early, give my fiance support while she recovers, made 3 trips back and forth over 400 miles in 3 uhaul trucks pretty much by myself, ( I had 1 guy help me load the first 2 trucks, and no one to help me unload any of the trucks when I got to my destiation). 2 keep paing the guys rent and allow him to extort me all while sitting in a situation I know his threats could turn to a reality at the drop of a hat, send orders out from the house he knows where I'm at while he keeps saying he will give the landlord permission to enter my home and take a look around. 3 stop paying his rent and hope he doesn't do any of the bullshit he says he is going to do.

Now out of my choices and the fact that I have been communicating with customers about the delays and am giving people extras as compenation for the delay. I am a 1 man company and so if my attention is required elsewhere to prevent having to shut down permanently that is what I have to do. I have never ripped off a single customer in 2 years at this and I'm not gonna start now. if I had not done things the way I did I may not have been able to continue on with the company or send anyone anything as a result of a desperate man's actions and him being vindictive in attacking me because he hit hard times and thought I should help him because I have been successful while he has made pissed poor choices which resulted in his current situation. I helped this dude out alot and he made threats in which he mentioned my son growing up without a father due to legal trouble. I'm sure if it happened to you like this you would have done the same thing. if he did not follow my Instagram page I would have made an announcement on there but that would have given him a heads up and I would have lost more of my belongings. between the second and third trip he did actually steal some of my stuff. if I had made the announcement he would have stolen alot more from me. I am now situated in a new house and am getting my stuff organized and have been sending out orders all week this week. I stopped taking orders until I get all currently paid for orders out to customers. I have not been dealing with calls or emails because some are new people trying to pay and I don't have time to explain the entire situation to everyone who calls or emails me. my ex partner also has my business number and was constantly calling and texting me on that number so I had that phone off until I am 100% ready to start taking orders again. sorry if you felt I had ditched out and kept your payment. that is not even in my character brother. send me a private message with your name and order info and I'll let you know the status of your order. it may have already been sent out. if not it will be out to you in the next day or two. yes there were hundreds of orders that needed to go out but I also had a couple hundred orders I missed out on because of this whole mess caused by this guy. 

The orders I missed out on are the least of what I lost in this mess. my son was born while I was packing up the first truck, so I missed the birth of my first born son because of this asshole. then all the orders I didn't get due to being shit down for a few weeks and a harvest I had to move 400 miles and were damaged or stressed out in transit to the new location. trust me bro this did not benefit me in the slightest. I can count my lucky stars though because I am out of that house and completely separated from this guy and no longer have to deal with his bullshit. I will not be partnering up with anyone again because of this type thing happening where some dude thinks he is entitled to my profits from my business or because he hit hard times and I am in my good times with the positive choices I have made.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 18, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I have orders going out everyday brother. I stopped taking orders as soon as I knew I wasn't going to be able to send anything out for a little bit while I move states due to a piece of shit partner who put me in a tight spot where I figured I only had 3 choices. 1 put the biz on hold, pack up and move to avoid giving my partner the ability to follow through with threats of blackmail. (seperate business venture from sour patch all together), focus on my son who was born at 6 lbs and 5 weeks early, give my fiance support while she recovers, made 3 trips back and forth over 400 miles in 3 uhaul trucks pretty much by myself, ( I had 1 guy help me load the first 2 trucks, and no one to help me unload any of the trucks when I got to my destiation). 2 keep paing the guys rent and allow him to extort me all while sitting in a situation I know his threats could turn to a reality at the drop of a hat, send orders out from the house he knows where I'm at while he keeps saying he will give the landlord permission to enter my home and take a look around. 3 stop paying his rent and hope he doesn't do any of the bullshit he says he is going to do.
> 
> Now out of my choices and the fact that I have been communicating with customers about the delays and am giving people extras as compenation for the delay. I am a 1 man company and so if my attention is required elsewhere to prevent having to shut down permanently that is what I have to do. I have never ripped off a single customer in 2 years at this and I'm not gonna start now. if I had not done things the way I did I may not have been able to continue on with the company or send anyone anything as a result of a desperate man's actions and him being vindictive in attacking me because he hit hard times and thought I should help him because I have been successful while he has made pissed poor choices which resulted in his current situation. I helped this dude out alot and he made threats in which he mentioned my son growing up without a father due to legal trouble. I'm sure if it happened to you like this you would have done the same thing. if he did not follow my Instagram page I would have made an announcement on there but that would have given him a heads up and I would have lost more of my belongings. between the second and third trip he did actually steal some of my stuff. if I had made the announcement he would have stolen alot more from me. I am now situated in a new house and am getting my stuff organized and have been sending out orders all week this week. I stopped taking orders until I get all currently paid for orders out to customers. I have not been dealing with calls or emails because some are new people trying to pay and I don't have time to explain the entire situation to everyone who calls or emails me. my ex partner also has my business number and was constantly calling and texting me on that number so I had that phone off until I am 100% ready to start taking orders again. sorry if you felt I had ditched out and kept your payment. that is not even in my character brother. send me a private message with your name and order info and I'll let you know the status of your order. it may have already been sent out. if not it will be out to you in the next day or two. yes there were hundreds of orders that needed to go out but I also had a couple hundred orders I missed out on because of this whole mess caused by this guy.
> 
> The orders I missed out on are the least of what I lost in this mess. my son was born while I was packing up the first truck, so I missed the birth of my first born son because of this asshole. then all the orders I didn't get due to being shit down for a few weeks and a harvest I had to move 400 miles and were damaged or stressed out in transit to the new location. trust me bro this did not benefit me in the slightest. I can count my lucky stars though because I am out of that house and completely separated from this guy and no longer have to deal with his bullshit. I will not be partnering up with anyone again because of this type thing happening where some dude thinks he is entitled to my profits from my business or because he hit hard times and I am in my good times with the positive choices I have made.


Sorry to hear that, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## WrinkleySphinx (Nov 18, 2016)

All good jay im just happy i finally got some solid information from you. I hope all works out for you, your family and your business.


----------



## WrinkleySphinx (Nov 18, 2016)

I dont know the guy so i cant really say anything, and it sucks that i had to call him out. ill just have to wait until he makes good on what he says. If not then i know not to go through him again.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 18, 2016)

As a customer who likes to buy beans I get tired of all these fucking excuses these dudes make while they're holding our money hostage. Everybody have problems man but business still needs to be handled. If you can't fulfill that send out refunds simple and plan man. If you pay attention most of these one man banks have the same tired ass excuses man. This shit is getting old now.


----------



## kona gold (Nov 19, 2016)

Vatoyou should 4 said:


> As a customer who likes to buy beans I get tired of all these fucking excuses these dudes make while they're holding our money hostage. Everybody have problems man but business still needs to be handled. If you can't fulfill that send out refunds simple and plan man. If you pay attention most of these one man banks have the same tired ass excuses man. This shit is getting old now.


Sounds like you should only shop at the big banks.


----------



## kona gold (Nov 19, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I have orders going out everyday brother. I stopped taking orders as soon as I knew I wasn't going to be able to send anything out for a little bit while I move states due to a piece of shit partner who put me in a tight spot where I figured I only had 3 choices. 1 put the biz on hold, pack up and move to avoid giving my partner the ability to follow through with threats of blackmail. (seperate business venture from sour patch all together), focus on my son who was born at 6 lbs and 5 weeks early, give my fiance support while she recovers, made 3 trips back and forth over 400 miles in 3 uhaul trucks pretty much by myself, ( I had 1 guy help me load the first 2 trucks, and no one to help me unload any of the trucks when I got to my destiation). 2 keep paing the guys rent and allow him to extort me all while sitting in a situation I know his threats could turn to a reality at the drop of a hat, send orders out from the house he knows where I'm at while he keeps saying he will give the landlord permission to enter my home and take a look around. 3 stop paying his rent and hope he doesn't do any of the bullshit he says he is going to do.
> 
> Now out of my choices and the fact that I have been communicating with customers about the delays and am giving people extras as compenation for the delay. I am a 1 man company and so if my attention is required elsewhere to prevent having to shut down permanently that is what I have to do. I have never ripped off a single customer in 2 years at this and I'm not gonna start now. if I had not done things the way I did I may not have been able to continue on with the company or send anyone anything as a result of a desperate man's actions and him being vindictive in attacking me because he hit hard times and thought I should help him because I have been successful while he has made pissed poor choices which resulted in his current situation. I helped this dude out alot and he made threats in which he mentioned my son growing up without a father due to legal trouble. I'm sure if it happened to you like this you would have done the same thing. if he did not follow my Instagram page I would have made an announcement on there but that would have given him a heads up and I would have lost more of my belongings. between the second and third trip he did actually steal some of my stuff. if I had made the announcement he would have stolen alot more from me. I am now situated in a new house and am getting my stuff organized and have been sending out orders all week this week. I stopped taking orders until I get all currently paid for orders out to customers. I have not been dealing with calls or emails because some are new people trying to pay and I don't have time to explain the entire situation to everyone who calls or emails me. my ex partner also has my business number and was constantly calling and texting me on that number so I had that phone off until I am 100% ready to start taking orders again. sorry if you felt I had ditched out and kept your payment. that is not even in my character brother. send me a private message with your name and order info and I'll let you know the status of your order. it may have already been sent out. if not it will be out to you in the next day or two. yes there were hundreds of orders that needed to go out but I also had a couple hundred orders I missed out on because of this whole mess caused by this guy.
> 
> The orders I missed out on are the least of what I lost in this mess. my son was born while I was packing up the first truck, so I missed the birth of my first born son because of this asshole. then all the orders I didn't get due to being shit down for a few weeks and a harvest I had to move 400 miles and were damaged or stressed out in transit to the new location. trust me bro this did not benefit me in the slightest. I can count my lucky stars though because I am out of that house and completely separated from this guy and no longer have to deal with his bullshit. I will not be partnering up with anyone again because of this type thing happening where some dude thinks he is entitled to my profits from my business or because he hit hard times and I am in my good times with the positive choices I have made.


That's a lot at once bro. 
Pray that all works out for you guys.
Big Island love.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Sounds like you should only shop at the big banks.


The day you start buying seeds for me will be the day I take your advice. Dick riding never got nobody nothing but a free ride.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Sounds like you should only shop at the big banks.


Seriously man^...is this supposed to an insult?
Vato is just crazy man, he likes getting what he orders and not losing his money, haha pffft. This sounds like an episode of portlandia.
Sourpatch- if your story is true then that really sucks man. I quickly read through your post and from what I gather is your partner was blackmailing you...as in- was threatening to go to the authorities. That's really fucked up, if thats the case man. Money makes people of questionable character and morals do fucked up things, I've seen it in the game, crazy shit...I hope everything works out for you man. Good luck and congrats on your son.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 20, 2016)

Until you're this guy you wouldn't understand.


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2016)

I just want a few packs of obsolete . ....


----------



## WrinkleySphinx (Nov 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Until you're this guy you wouldn't understand. View attachment 3835385


Would hate to be that guy


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 20, 2016)

Jessus christ you have more excuses than that Toby at OES about how you cannot run your business like a respectable human being.

I am with Vato 100%. It seems selling seeds is the only business where ever single excuss available to man is better than running your business. Lol

I will add sourpatch to my list of US banks not to order from.

Does anyone else think the owner of this bank is a bit of a arrogant cock in some of his responses? Nevermind I forgot these forums bring out a bunch of dick riders most will disagree just to disagree. Lol

Thanks!


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 20, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Jessus christ you have more excuses than that Toby at OES about how you cannot run your business.
> 
> I am with Vato 100%. It seems selling seeds is the only business where ever single excuss available to man is better than running your business. Lol
> 
> ...



Damn dude you seem to have a lot of troubles out of seed banks.


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 20, 2016)

maxamus1 said:


> Damn dude you seem to have a lot of troubles out of seed banks.



Never said I used them or had problems. I wouldnt use this place is all. Never used them.

Reading comprehension is NOT your strong suit. Lol

Can you please explain where I said I had "troubles" out of this bank?

Please read slowly.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Lmfao you're slower than retarted molasses never said you bought from them. But all you do is complain about seed banks. Now if you would like to talk and not try to insault then cool but i refuse to debate with a 4 year old.


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 20, 2016)

maxamus1 said:


> Lmfao you're slower than retarted molasses never said you bought from them. But all you do is complain about seed banks. Now if you would like to talk and not try to insault then cool but i refuse to debate with a 4 year old.



***Please read even slower this time!**

Also try to answer my question and not be the insulting "retart" "4 year old" you are calling people.

Never said I used them or had problems. I wouldnt use this place is all. Never used them.

Reading comprehension is NOT your strong suit. Lol

Can you please explain where I said I had "troubles" out of this bank?

Also why is me expressing my opinion about banks that do bad business such a big deal to you? I spend thousands on seeds why would I not speak up about the shitty business practices of the few bad ones?

Fuck thats a lot of info to comprehend for you. Ill check back in a couple hours. Hopefully you respond and not call names. I just pointed out fact so your anger is anticipated.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 20, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> ***Please read even slower this time!**
> 
> Also try to answer my question and not be the insulting "retart" "4 year old" you are calling people.
> 
> ...


Wow you should take your own advice and Slow down. This is my last reply to you on this subject understood? I never said you bought from them but you steadily complaining about different seedbanks. Read that part again so you can understand what has been said. I stated my opinion that was all and you became butt hurt, get over it.


----------



## WrinkleySphinx (Nov 20, 2016)

This is about the beans and integrity men, no need to knit pick. We wont get anywhere doing so.


----------



## kona gold (Nov 21, 2016)

hydgro post: 13148008 said:


> Jessus christ you have more excuses than that Toby at OES about how you cannot run your business like a respectable human being.
> 
> I am with Vato 100%. It seems selling seeds is the only business where ever single excuss available to man is better than running your business. Lol
> 
> ...


Vato and you should open your own seeds banks then!!
Dick riders, what a bunch of jokes you two are!!!
Complaining about seed banks, bitches your lucky you have all these seed banks , or you'd be slinging Mexican bag seed still!


----------



## kona gold (Nov 21, 2016)

Sourpatch you do a great job!!!
Thanks for the great selection of genetics and for being a cool bro. 
Don't let people on here get you down. 
Some people out here care about you and your family, and know how having a bad partner could ruin your life and freedom.
Good vibes to you!


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 21, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Vato and you should open your own seeds banks then!!
> Dick riders, what a bunch of jokes you two are!!!
> Complaining about seed banks, bitches your lucky you have all these seed banks , or you'd be slinging Mexican bag seed still!


Get off my dick you clown. You're dumber than a box of rocks. Like I told you before these banks won't send you free seeds from dick riding. You probably never bought beans from SPSB.


----------



## kona gold (Nov 21, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Get off my dick you clown. You're dumber than a box of rocks. Like I told you before these banks won't send you free seeds from dick riding. You probably never bought beans from SPSB.


A box of rocks, love that one!
I have done some business with Sourpatch, and was very cool guy.
Got some Top Dawg, Franchise and Obsoul. 
I was stoked!


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 21, 2016)

Nothing personal it's just business. Could I buy a pack of beans and not pay because I got bills and my car broke down and I need to buy diapers etc and expect you to hold it for months on end? No so I expect to get my beans promptly. Yea I know life has a funny way of throwing curveballs but it's no excuse to hold my money for months on end just cus of personal problems. Either refund or don't be in the business if you can't handle and this goes for all seed banks


----------



## higher self (Nov 21, 2016)

WrinkleySphinx said:


> Would hate to be that guy


Its not about the amount its about principles & dudes are violating majorly!


----------



## WrinkleySphinx (Nov 21, 2016)

Well I got confirmation from DvG himself that he no longer does business with SPSB and jay is over here saying he's going to meet up with DvG in a couple days to get my pack. I would upload the DM from insta but I don't know how


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 21, 2016)

WrinkleySphinx said:


> Well I got confirmation from DvG himself that he no longer does business with SPSB and jay is over here saying he's going to meet up with DvG in a couple days to get my pack. I would upload the DM from insta but I don't know how


You have to take a screenshot of the massage then post the pic. Maybe he goes out his way to meet him but unless he in the same area I don't see him making special trip to get your one pack of beans. It's sad man def a few beans I would like to grab but if they from here I can't order. I would contact DVG on Instagram I'm sure he would take care of you especially knowing you did business with this bank


----------



## DaliGhozt (Nov 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Get off my dick you clown. You're dumber than a box of rocks. Like I told you before these banks won't send you free seeds from dick riding. You probably never bought beans from SPSB.


Do you ever buy seeds and actually grow them out? Seems like all you do is bitch about seedbanks not giving you seeds, but it doesn't even seem as though you grow. Bitching about free shit, man you are taking the option of even being able to get these genetics for granted, won't be long till the corporations move in and take over the industry, I'm gonna love seeing you bitch about their customer service lolololololololololololol. I would say happy growing but I don't think you grow, so happy complaining I guess.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 22, 2016)

DaliGhozt said:


> Do you ever buy seeds and actually grow them out? Seems like all you do is bitch about seedbanks not giving you seeds, but it doesn't even seem as though you grow. Bitching about free shit, man you are taking the option of even being able to get these genetics for granted, won't be long till the corporations move in and take over the industry, I'm gonna love seeing you bitch about their customer service lolololololololololololol. I would say happy growing but I don't think you grow, so happy complaining I guess.


Lol you're funny. I was always taught do your homework before coming to class. Well since you came to class unprepared I'll help you out this one time. First off my collection probably is worth more then the house oh I mean basement you're living in. Secondly and lastly I just dropped 9 seeds 7 made it 3 sour dubb, 3 mendo purp, and 3 motorbreath. So now go brush your teeth and get Jay dick off your breath. So go do your homework son.. Good day and God bless.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 22, 2016)

Proper collection. I dig those little pelican cases, where did you get em?


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 22, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Proper collection. I dig those little pelican cases, where did you get em?


Amazon bro


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 22, 2016)

DaliGhozt said:


> Do you ever buy seeds and actually grow them out? Seems like all you do is bitch about seedbanks not giving you seeds, but it doesn't even seem as though you grow. Bitching about free shit, man you are taking the option of even being able to get these genetics for granted, won't be long till the corporations move in and take over the industry, I'm gonna love seeing you bitch about their customer service lolololololololololololol. I would say happy growing but I don't think you grow, so happy complaining I guess.


I wouldn't be too sure about that.. you don't hear complaints like this from legitimate businesses. Walmart Home depot and Target don't bat an eye at accepting returns and will issue rainchecks and generally bend over backwards to make you happy and keep you coming back. And if I buy something from any one of them I don't have to wonder when or even if I'll get what I paid for. And as for 'freebies' they're not really free if you're paying for them, that makes it part of the order. The problem is we are operating in a gray market that is rife with hustlers. I have nothing against anyone that works hard for their money but hustler is also another term for con man.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Amazon bro


Yeeee dem cases boy


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yeeee dem cases boy


Bought 4 more still need another 3 fam.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 22, 2016)

DaliGhozt said:


> Do you ever buy seeds and actually grow them out? Seems like all you do is bitch about seedbanks not giving you seeds, but it doesn't even seem as though you grow. Bitching about free shit, man you are taking the option of even being able to get these genetics for granted, won't be long till the corporations move in and take over the industry, I'm gonna love seeing you bitch about their customer service lolololololololololololol. I would say happy growing but I don't think you grow, so happy complaining I guess.


Growing or not is besides the point. This is about business and holding peoples funds for lengthy amounts of time and not delivering your end of the deal is bad business. The amounts people have spent and not received anything can be considered grand theft in some states. 
I just saw that dude is gonna give out his own pollen chucks to make up for the delays lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 22, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Growing or not is besides the point. This is about business and holding peoples funds for lengthy amounts of time and not delivering your end of the deal is bad business. The amounts people have spent and not received anything can be considered grand theft in some states.
> I just saw that dude is gonna give out his own pollen chucks to make up for the delays lol.


They don't get it man. Nobody saying Jay is a bad person just a bad business owner. Can't be pulling off the same shit over and over again and don't expect people to express their frustration. I'll love to spend money with Jay but not while he's running shit like this.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 22, 2016)

i will say jay finally came thru with my archive packs after a long while.

i didn't see this thread over the past two months, or else i would've posted sooner.

i was one of the people waiting for jay, and thought that i had been ripped off after about a month and a half.

i have used SPSB once before w/ great success (very fast, 4 days probably).

i received my archive packs 10 days ago or so-i definitely voiced my displeasure w/ jay, and he understood eventually (took a while to get a response). 

that said, dude def has a great selection and seems like a nice guy. i'll give him another shot and see what happens (this entire ordeal has made me hesitant to order once he starts accepting again)-i don't expect any bs, and if there is, i'll just be done.

hoping the rest waiting get their seeds asap.


----------



## WrinkleySphinx (Nov 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Lol you're funny. I was always taught do your homework before coming to class. Well since you came to class unprepared I'll help you out this one time. First off my collection probably is worth more then the house oh I mean basement you're living in. Secondly and lastly I just dropped 9 seeds 7 made it 3 sour dubb, 3 mendo purp, and 3 motorbreath. So now go brush your teeth and get Jay dick off your breath. So go do your homework son.. Good day and God bless. View attachment 3837102


so when is your seed bank opening up haha. jk jk


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3837102


Holy shit, that is a nice collection. Ready for the apocalypse lol!


----------



## WrinkleySphinx (Dec 15, 2016)

Jay made good on the order with an upgraded pack and 3 free packs


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 31, 2016)

hmmmmmm. all he had to do was give me a refund when my order wasnt available, and I would have never made this thread.

instead he tried to force me into a second choice...

this here is a perfect example of attrition. only the strong survive. he weeded himself out of the weed game.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 31, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> hmmmmmm. all he had to do was give me a refund when my order wasnt available, and I would have never made this thread.
> 
> instead he tried to force me into a second choice...
> 
> this here is a perfect example of attrition. only the strong survive. he weeded himself out of the weed game.


Hey velvet. Feel like you've been out for a bit, how's it going?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## woodds (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks like he vanished with the money...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 12, 2017)

woodds said:


> Looks like he vanished with the money...


What?


----------



## woodds (Jan 12, 2017)

Main Instagram page is deleted, no e-mail replies.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 12, 2017)

woodds said:


> Main Instagram page is deleted, no e-mail replies.


Again what? His ig is up. His main got deleted a while ago. And as far as email he may have a different than what you have. He posted about having to move his family and all this and that. Guess he missed orders during that time but told people to contact him.
Here is his page
https://www.instagram.com/spsbadmin/


----------



## woodds (Jan 13, 2017)

That is not his most active page, it's been four weeks since he posted there. I've also been communicating (or attempting to communicate) with him from the admin e-mail on his site and the e-mail ([email protected]) he posted on his most active Instagram page before it was deleted. He stopped replying to many people last year. This was his most active page, his last post asking left-over backups to email a new address: https://www.instagram.com/sourpatchseeds/ - It is gone.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2017)

woodds said:


> That is not his most active page, it's been four weeks since he posted there. I've also been communicating (or attempting to communicate) with him from the admin e-mail on his site and the e-mail ([email protected]) he posted on his most active Instagram page before it was deleted. He stopped replying to many people last year. This was his most active page, his last post asking left-over backups to email a new address: https://www.instagram.com/sourpatchseeds/ - It is gone.


Yeah ig deletes canna business all the time, especially the ones with rival ig businesses.
I am not trying to be an apologist for the guy because I haven't ordered from him in months but that page posted he may not post new photos much but even has been replying to comments on there. Last comment I saw was on his Bill Murray pic talking wit has somebody 5 days ago.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 13, 2017)

i wouldnt buy shit from sourpatch until he catches up every order


----------



## higher self (Jan 13, 2017)

Buss Relville said:


> i wouldnt buy shit from sourpatch until he catches up every order


And updates the website. Also with all this moving guy has been doing I'd be concerned about how seeds are stored. Being between homes is exactly how I fucked up my old seed stash not a single seed would pop.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2017)

higher self said:


> And updates the website. Also with all this moving guy has been doing I'd be concerned about how seeds are stored. Being between homes is exactly how I fucked up my old seed stash not a single seed would pop.


Thats a scary thought. Any idea exactly where it went wrong? Just asking because I have to do a long move soon. Figured I would be fine since I get seeds in the mail all the time and they don't treat them special.


----------



## higher self (Jan 13, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> Thats a scary thought. Any idea exactly where it went wrong? Just asking because I have to do a long move soon. Figured I would be fine since I get seeds in the mail all the time and they don't treat them special.


Well it was a hot & humid ass summer (usually is) I'll tell you that, I want to say they just got cooked being that I had them in my car for a while. Good thing is that my stash wasnt like it was now after I found US seedbanks . I mainly lost all the freebies I collected from years of oversea orders, so I wasnt hurting that bad from loss.


----------



## cookie master (Jan 14, 2017)

I got scammed by sour patch for over 250 in mostly cannarado. He personally called me for my cc info? My check was already on the way- no beans, no return contact. Use your common sense and stay far away. Shady people like this are gonna narc you out on top of not shipping.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Lol you're funny. I was always taught do your homework before coming to class. Well since you came to class unprepared I'll help you out this one time. First off my collection probably is worth more then the house oh I mean basement you're living in. Secondly and lastly I just dropped 9 seeds 7 made it 3 sour dubb, 3 mendo purp, and 3 motorbreath. So now go brush your teeth and get Jay dick off your breath. So go do your homework son.. Good day and God bless. View attachment 3837102


No offense but that looks like a huge waste of money right there. When you going to find time to pop all those seeds, especially only popping 9 at a time?

Seed chasing reminds me of baseball card trading as kids, but unfortunately seeds do go bad. 

Again not trying to bust your balls, just commenting on you addiction is all. Really not a bad addiction compared to the alternatives.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 15, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No offense but that looks like a huge waste of money right there. When you going to find time to pop all those seeds, especially only popping 9 at a time?
> 
> Seed chasing reminds me of baseball card trading as kids, but unfortunately seeds do go bad.
> 
> Again not trying to bust your balls, just commenting on you addiction is all. Really not a bad addiction compared to the alternatives.


Waste of money in the sense booze or candy are a waste of money yeah? Except that there are some medical uses for bud so...

Plus if I buy a pack and grow one female that yields more than a half oz it paid for the pack. I'm sure vato isn't losing money on his seeds. How often do you have seeds go bad, I'm still popping 8-10 year old beans with no more issues than the new barely viable beans some new breeders are putting out. 

Baseball/pokemon/whatever trading cards are useless to anyone except the kids who had the hobby. I still wouldn't say buying your kids baseball cards is a waste of money. Or making them learn to earn money to buy themselves cards.... Pretty valuable lesson there. 

I guess I just don't understand why you picked the post you did to state something more or less obvious but also probably incorrect. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Waste of money in the sense booze or candy are a waste of money yeah? Except that there are some medical uses for bud so...
> 
> Plus if I buy a pack and grow one female that yields more than a half oz it paid for the pack. I'm sure vato isn't losing money on his seeds. How often do you have seeds go bad, I'm still popping 8-10 year old beans with no more issues than the new barely viable beans some new breeders are putting out.
> 
> ...


I was just scrolling through and happened across that post and dude was bragging about how his seed collection was worth more than other guy's house, so I added my two cents.

It's definitely not a waste of money if you happen to grow out all those seeds but I just don't see that whole pile getting used while all those seeds stay viable.

I didn't reply to the post to bash anyone just having an over thirty moment were all I saw was a few mortgage payments or a nice used car.

Edit: Also the baseball card remark just refers to the hysteria of wanting every new creation and always wanted something that is rare.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's definitely not a waste of money if you happen to grow out all those seeds but I just don't see that whole pile getting used while all those seeds stay viable.


----------



## woodds (Jan 21, 2017)

Update: He came through. All is good.


----------



## gmonk420 (Jan 30, 2017)

I ordered 5 different packs of seeds from sour patch via phone. Mr. Frost picked up and took my order and I received the seeds within 7 days. 4 of the 5 packs where in the box along with two tester packs.

Here's why I'm disappointed, the very reason why I ordered from SOUR PATCH SEEDS was to get Franchise ORANGE COOKIE X ORANGE TAHOE seeds and those happened to be left out.

I'm still hoping Jay can come through for a pimp.


----------



## SourD420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Velvet Elvis said:


> As of now i'm out alot of $$$$. Dude wont return my emails. I have been extremely patient and cordial (email him once a week, short and sweet)
> 
> Im sure there are many happy customers too, but only when your choice is in stock.
> 
> ...


Ive met him in person before and he openly told me he doesnt update his site and will make people pick something else. Says its just "the nature of the business". Sour Patch is a real scumbag. He had nothing nice to say about anyone. Literally talked shit about 10 different people in the 10 minutes I met with him.


----------



## SourD420 (Jan 31, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> Again what? His ig is up. His main got deleted a while ago. And as far as email he may have a different than what you have. He posted about having to move his family and all this and that. Guess he missed orders during that time but told people to contact him.
> Here is his page
> https://www.instagram.com/spsbadmin/


He gave me that same bullshit story about moving his family except it was over a year ago, when he said he would replace my hermie Obsoul33t gear that he recommended. This dude has been known to be a shitty person. Come on guys, be smart. Avoid Sour Patch. People have been complaining about him for years


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 31, 2017)

gmonk420 said:


> I ordered 5 different packs of seeds from sour patch via phone. Mr. Frost picked up and took my order and I received the seeds within 7 days. 4 of the 5 packs where in the box along with two tester packs.
> 
> Here's why I'm disappointed, the very reason why I ordered from SOUR PATCH SEEDS was to get Franchise ORANGE COOKIE X ORANGE TAHOE seeds and those happened to be left out.
> 
> I'm still hoping Jay can come through for a pimp.


Jays pretty good. lets see what happens. I got my Franchise pack from him about dec 1st.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 31, 2017)

SourD420 said:


> He gave me that same bullshit story about moving his family except it was over a year ago, when he said he would replace my hermie Obsoul33t gear that he recommended. This dude has been known to be a shitty person. Come on guys, be smart. Avoid Sour Patch. People have been complaining about him for years


A seedbank that has been 2015 is not years. He recently became slower then what he normally was. "Years"


----------



## gmonk420 (Feb 1, 2017)

gmonk420 said:


> I ordered 5 different packs of seeds from sour patch via phone. Mr. Frost picked up and took my order and I received the seeds within 7 days. 4 of the 5 packs where in the box along with two tester packs.
> 
> Here's why I'm disappointed, the very reason why I ordered from SOUR PATCH SEEDS was to get Franchise ORANGE COOKIE X ORANGE TAHOE seeds and those happened to be left out.
> 
> I'm still hoping Jay can come through for a pimp.


Talked to Jay on the phone and he explained I had preordered the Franchise seeds and that's why they were not included. Makes total sense. I'm gonna order more seeds and take advantage of such a dope situation.
SOUR PATCH SEEDS HAVE MY STAMP OF APPROVAL


----------



## higher self (Feb 1, 2017)

gmonk420 said:


> Talked to Jay on the phone and he explained I had preordered the Franchise seeds and that's why they were not included. Makes total sense. I'm gonna order more seeds and take advantage of such a dope situation.
> SOUR PATCH SEEDS HAVE MY STAMP OF APPROVAL


I'd be asking what's up with the preorder than because when I was browsing it said "Presale only until Jan. 21" & your still waiting. 

I'd order from SB again but some of the gear is overpriced IMO was cheaper elsewhere when it dropped. Don't even know if he actually has it in stock without asking & I'm not sending in money & having to put down a 2nd option.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 1, 2017)

Do NOT blindly order through the site. Call him and order by phone! He has stuff not even listed on the site


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 12, 2017)

bummer to hear of bad experiences.
sourpatch for me has been
1) good communicator
2)unique selection
3)fire genetics
4) fresh stock seeds, healthy and 100% germ so far
5) a little bit expensive, but, whatever
6)fast shipper

I place orders online, follow the directions, and my gear shows up in less than a week packaged perfectly
if he sold single seeds...... I'd like him more


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 28, 2017)

I hear recently he's missing in action for couple weeks. losing business by the minute unfortunately


----------



## cookie master (Mar 2, 2017)

hes been a long term scammer, you were very lucky to get anything. I was stupid for not paying attention prior to ordering.


----------



## True_Mako (May 2, 2017)

Thank you for saving my wallet! +1 Internets to you!


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 2, 2017)

is he still selling seeds? 
does his website still take orders?


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (May 2, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> is he still selling seeds?
> does his website still take orders?


Yes, I'm just getting back in town


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (May 2, 2017)

True_Mako said:


> Thank you for saving my wallet! +1 Internets to you!


I have been in biz 2 and a half years about so cookies report about me being a scammer for years is far from true. I would not have been able to build a company this size without actually sending people their orders.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (May 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I hear recently he's missing in action for couple weeks. losing business by the minute unfortunately


I lost alot of business taking a break for a bit but next time we speak ask me what happened and I'll give you the info


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (May 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> bummer to hear of bad experiences.
> sourpatch for me has been
> 1) good communicator
> 2)unique selection
> ...


Thanks for the good review brother


----------



## chemphlegm (May 2, 2017)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Thanks for the good review brother


 keeping it real, but if I were you I'd send every customer a pack of Topdawg gear free before you take a vacation aye


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (May 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> keeping it real, but if I were you I'd send every customer a pack of Topdawg gear free before you take a vacation aye


Apparently so. In all reality there would still be people who complained that was not their preferred free pack lol. Impossible to keep everyone happy I guess


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 2, 2017)

The problem is idiots keep ordering through the site when they're told to order by phone. It's like they have social anxiety and refuse to call or they enjoy not listening so they can come in here and bitch for attention


----------



## cookie master (May 3, 2017)

He called me and confirmed the order, I sent money order and then he never shipped the beans or responded when I called. It was a couple cannarado- i think cookie crisp and trade bait, star kush and probably one more.


----------



## littleflavio (May 4, 2017)

These guy legit. Got my first franchise genetics which i havent pop, but those were 2 yrs ago, def will start seed hunting again.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 4, 2017)

He is a fraud, thief and a liar.


----------



## cookie master (May 8, 2017)

Did you see his nonsense response to me? I didnt say you scammed me 3 years ago. I saw some negative reports and then saw you seeming to be honest so I trusted you. Dont trust him/ he will steal your money.
Hes a scammer and instead of pming me and asking about the unfulfilled order he just comes on here and tells lie upon lie. Its unfortunate that seed companies affiliate with a scammer who sends out probably 25% of the orders he takes in.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 8, 2017)

cookie master said:


> Did you see his nonsense response to me? I didnt say you scammed me 3 years ago. I saw some negative reports and then saw you seeming to be honest so I trusted you. Dont trust him/ he will steal your money.
> Hes a scammer and instead of pming me and asking about the unfulfilled order he just comes on here and tells lie upon lie.


Man you don't have to explain to nobody. Everybody and their momma know he's a fraud and scam artist. Dude should be a magician the amount of times he's disappeared with people's money. People need to do their homework and stay away from dude. I don't care what breeder he have won't ever get my money.


----------



## lilburley (May 8, 2017)

man, listen. let me tell ALL you ppl something. don't EVER (this computer doesn't allow me to write the word EVER any bigger than this), but I repeat, DON'T EVER BUY SHIT FROM THIS MAN OR SEND THIS MAN ANY MONEY-- EVERRRR, U WILL BE A DAMNED FOOL IF YOU DO. he's not an honorable person, and he will jerk the shit out of you. he talked to me plenty on the phone and seemed stand-up, UNTIL he received my money, then i could NOT get his ass on the phone after over a month had passed and I still had not received my order, because he hadn't even mailed it out yet. he eventually gave me some long bs story about how he had to move back in his mom's house after his room mate and business partner was pressuring him for cash and he got tired of giving it to him, so the alleged room mate threatened to call the cops on him in the middle of a huge illegal sized grow, and how he had to take all his plants in a U-Haul in the middle of the night out of there so he could be safe from this crazy room mate who was trying to extort money from him, and how he was stressed out and his 1st kid, his son was just born in the midst of all this, and it was the reason why he hadn't gotten back to me, and that he was gonna make it right (as if any of this shit had anything to do with my damned order). more weeks went by AFTER he finally told me order was sent out, and after about 2 months total, I got my beans and a few free packs of his personal gear, which is basically some crosses of obsul33t genetics. that was his idea of "making it right". apparently, ppl have been making complaints about this guy since 2015, so his bs story he told me was just the latest excuse in a long line of screwing customers over. after seeing how many other ppl were jerked by him, it tells me he wasn't being extorted by his "crazy'' room mate. he owed the fucker money because he wasn't paying his bills. he wasn't the victim he made himself out to be, he was the predator. anyone knows what this guy looks like?


----------



## hydgrow (May 8, 2017)

Melvanetics promotes the shit outta this dude on IG you all.


----------



## kmog33 (May 11, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Melvanetics promotes the shit outta this dude on IG you all.


Mel grows crappy nute burned plants. F6 my balloon knot. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tampee (May 12, 2017)

Seedbanks suck! Grab some good genetics chuck some pollen and find really amazing keepers it's that simple.

No reason to spend thousands of dollars year after year just breed your amazing girls it's that simple.


----------



## tampee (May 12, 2017)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I have been in biz 2 and a half years about so cookies report about me being a scammer for years is far from true. I would not have been able to build a company this size without actually sending people their orders.


This size? This thread is the first time I heard of you. LMAO


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Mel grows crappy nute burned plants. F6 my balloon knot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 12, 2017)

lilburley said:


> man, listen. let me tell ALL you ppl something. don't EVER (this computer doesn't allow me to write the word EVER any bigger than this), but I repeat, DON'T EVER BUY SHIT FROM THIS MAN OR SEND THIS MAN ANY MONEY-- EVERRRR, U WILL BE A DAMNED FOOL IF YOU DO. he's not an honorable person, and he will jerk the shit out of you. he talked to me plenty on the phone and seemed stand-up, UNTIL he received my money, then i could NOT get his ass on the phone after over a month had passed and I still had not received my order, because he hadn't even mailed it out yet. he eventually gave me some long bs story about how he had to move back in his mom's house after his room mate and business partner was pressuring him for cash and he got tired of giving it to him, so the alleged room mate threatened to call the cops on him in the middle of a huge illegal sized grow, and how he had to take all his plants in a U-Haul in the middle of the night out of there so he could be safe from this crazy room mate who was trying to extort money from him, and how he was stressed out and his 1st kid, his son was just born in the midst of all this, and it was the reason why he hadn't gotten back to me, and that he was gonna make it right (as if any of this shit had anything to do with my damned order). more weeks went by AFTER he finally told me order was sent out, and after about 2 months total, I got my beans and a few free packs of his personal gear, which is basically some crosses of obsul33t genetics. that was his idea of "making it right". apparently, ppl have been making complaints about this guy since 2015, so his bs story he told me was just the latest excuse in a long line of screwing customers over. after seeing how many other ppl were jerked by him, it tells me he wasn't being extorted by his "crazy'' room mate. he owed the fucker money because he wasn't paying his bills. he wasn't the victim he made himself out to be, he was the predator. anyone knows what this guy looks like?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 12, 2017)

I had to wait almost 2 months to get stardawg Ix from him . Im glad it finaly arived . I here you have some straight up fire . I bet the farm you have more topdawg strains than he does. Dont worry about him keep doing your thing and im sure your crosses will be of top gear quality.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm not even going to get into my story here. But let's just say I read a few posts on page 1 and a few posts on page 19. He's still playing the same games! My advise would be don't be as dumb as me and order from this bozo! I've heard more excuses and BS from him to last me a lifetime. Make your own seeds before using this guy!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 23, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I'm not even going to get into my story here. But let's just say I read a few posts on page 1 and a few posts on page 19. He's still playing the same games! My advise would be don't be as dumb as me and order from this bozo! I've heard more excuses and BS from him to last me a lifetime. Make your own seeds before using this guy!


I think you should post your story here. If it helps keep one person from getting ripped off, it's worth it.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 24, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I think you should post your story here. If it helps keep one person from getting ripped off, it's worth it.


I will when I take a few more DEEP breathes


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 24, 2017)

I can't see for the life Of me why people still spending money with this dude and why breeders constantly giving him gear to see. He's a walking Ponzi scheme in the weed game.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok here goes! Everything I say is chronicled on the top dawg thread. On June 7 I posted that I ordered 2 packs guava D and underdawg D. All I do know is that when I made that post the order was complete already. It might have actually been place a day or 2 earlier but I can't remember at this point with all the BS! First off his website SUCKS! Second there was talk of new TD drop after a cup. So when I saw 2 items I wanted on his site I assumed that they were from this new drop. So time I thought was important. His website wouldn't take my CC so I choose the cash option to make sure the packs were removed from stock and they would be mine. Then I immediately starting trying to contact him on Instagram email and phone. It was very early in the morning. I'm a night owl. Around 5 am I was just about to go to bed when I got an email reply about changing my payment to CC. At this point all seemed good. We exchanged MANY emails. Around 9 am I had received and returned CC payment info and filled them out and returned them. In his emails he states in his signature to inquire about PRIORITY shipping. Of course I want this. So I asked. And his reply was @ 200 times 4 packs my order automatically qualified. So my last email to him before I finally went to bed said so I can expect this to go out today and be in box 2-3 days later. I also asked for tracking and he agreed to send it. Quick reply it will be in the mail today. All good now.

When I got up later that day there was an email waiting. It said he needed me to resend payment info. So I did and I commented so I guess my order didn't go out today. Now he said it would be in my box on Saturday. Originally it was Friday. Still not so bad.

After the amount of time passed where it should have arrived I started asking for tracking. That's when I was informed that he didn't have 2 packs of underdawg D just one. And the order should be arriving the next day or so. When the order came there was a hand written note explaining there was a pack missing he sent some of his own strains to me for free to cover the confusion. It also said I could pick any replacement of TD I wanted. But there wasn't any or I would have ordered them. So he thought notifying me by note in the package was supposed to be his way of letting me know! Why he didn't contact me before shipping an incomplete order is beyond me!

After a few days turned in to a week or 2. He offered to refund my money. I should have taken that offer. But as luck would have it another cup was ending and more TD stock was going to drop. So like a moron I choose to hold out for the new drop. Since Jay told me he had already sent in payment for the order. Besides that getting my money back seemed anti climatic. The option to get in on the newest releases was to great for me. He expected to have the new drop within 2 weeks. So I watched the clock. After 2 weeks plus and no word from Jay. I called him and he said he called emailed and instagramed JJ but he wasn't replying and he could not understand why.

So at this point he offered me 300 credit for my 200 pack of underdawg D. I said ok and told him I'd check the site and get back to him shortly. 20 minutes later I called back and said I'd take 2 C99 that equaled 300 bucks. He said it would go out that afternoon July 11 All good?!

Then after that night on Instagram he DM me saying it was going out the next day July 12. On the 18th I asked him what was going on still received nothing.

July 20th I tried again since I got no reply the last time. I also told him that even though it won't help me he should know his competition is killing him in service and speed. At this point he asks me if it hasn't arrived yet? Hell no it hasn't and STILL hasn't arrived. So he said he's out of town but he was going to check his book. Didn't say I'll check my book when I get home. It sure seemed like his book was with him. But it's now 4 days later and I still have no idea what notes are in his book!

7 weeks and this isn't over yet!

I'm not exaggerating when I say I've placed about 15 orders and spent thousands during this time stocking up!

I ordered from dr greenthumb as old school as it gets. I downloaded order form and sent cash via registered mail with signature. I was told at the post office that this was the slowest way to get it there. But it also let me know when my money was picked up. It took 10 days for my payment to arrive. It took a total of 19 days to receive my order. That's with snail mail and ZERO contact!

At sour patch I had plenty of contact. I paid with CC. I was told my order would be shipped with priority shipping. 7 weeks later I'm still not even sure my REPLACEMENT choice has even shipped yet!

This obviously isn't the first time this has been done. Unfortunately I didn't do my homework. Sour patch seeds was mentioned in the TD thread by 1 guy who had a good experience chemphlegm. I believe he's the last guy to make a good post about this [email protected]@clown. Since my order has been chronicled on the TD thread many others have now replied with their horrible experiences. I haven't asked but I'd be willing to bet chemphlegm wouldn't order here again!

After what I know now I might actually be lucky I got 3 of the 4 packs I wanted!

For years I ordered from Europe. Those orders spend days in customs. I've never ever had an order from anywhere take more than 3 weeks! This is at 7 weeks now and still incomplete.

Thinking about this makes me


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 24, 2017)

I know you said you were hesitant about filing a charge back in the other thread but what this seller is doing is complete bullshit. File that shit, get your money back and let him deal with the consequences. 
And I've lost more than a few to customs and wouldn't dream of blaming the sender but your situation is different.
Like Vato said, its a complete Ponzi scheme and I'll bet you're not alone. I'm sure there are countless folks owed cash or packs getting fed the same old tired excuses.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 24, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I know you said you were hesitant about filing a charge back in the other thread but what this seller is doing is complete bullshit. File that shit, get your money back and let him deal with the consequences.
> And I've lost more than a few to customs and wouldn't dream of blaming the sender but your situation is different.
> Like Vato said, its a complete Ponzi scheme and I'll bet you're not alone. I'm sure there are countless folks owed cash or packs getting fed the same old tired excuses.


I'm not worried about him. He's sure as hell not worried about me. But I am. The last thing I want is someone looking in to my records. Or having to call to authorize purchases. I had my account hacked years ago and the papers I had to fill out police reports etc. Then I had to call them from the register a few times. But that joker got me for thousands. Although returned it was a pain in the ass. I hate to say it because it's no excuse and should be done. Im just to fucking busy. But I'll sure try and prevent this from happening to someone else. 

As unbelievable as it is I do still think these will arrive at some point. Otherwise he would have just said he sent me equal value of other strains and he considers it good. Adding to his lies and giving me more ammo to attack him is not smart. As mentioned I could call the CC company and they might turn his access to it off! I'm sure he's aware of that. I guess if this reaches week 8 I might have to reconsider that though.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 24, 2017)

That's how he planned on telling me he was a pack short. But I got him on the phone the day before and he had to break it to me. He had all my info from CC email phone #. You'd think he would have used one of them the MOMENT he went to pack the other 3. Or at least that's what I would have done.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 24, 2017)

It just dawned on me. If I flipped a new batch at the time of this order they'd be looking sweet by now. Instead I'm just left with just a frown.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 24, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> View attachment 3983799
> That's how he planned on telling me he was a pack short. But I got him on the phone the day before and he had to break it to me. He had all my info from CC email phone #. You'd think he would have used one of them the MOMENT he went to pack the other 3. Or at least that's what I would have done.


I think he was counting on you not raising a fuss and just accepting those two packs of his personal chucks...even though he "says" they weren't meant to be a replacement. That last sentence says it all. Its more or less a passive aggressive "fuck you, I've got your $ now take what I offer".

An honest seller would've refunded the price of the missing pack immediately rather than jerk ya around with bullshit seeds and bullshit excuses.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 24, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> View attachment 3983799
> That's how he planned on telling me he was a pack short. But I got him on the phone the day before and he had to break it to me. He had all my info from CC email phone #. You'd think he would have used one of them the MOMENT he went to pack the other 3. Or at least that's what I would have done.


Not only is that letter rife with misspellings, the letters are slanted to the left, suggesting that he knows more than he's letting on. If he was honest, he would have contacted you before shipping the package out to let you know the situation.

Thanks for sharing... I'm definitely going to avoid dealing with SPS, and hope that you can get your situation resolved in a satisfactory manner.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 24, 2017)

just contact your bank. 
they'll give you the money back. done. 

sorry sour patch, you
have a nice selection of breeders, but your customer service is despicable. pure trash. maybe learn how to run a business....? 100% not worth the trouble to deal w/ jay.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 24, 2017)

He just got me on Instagram nothing about the book! Asked if they showed. I said no he says packages have been going the wrong way lately with usps before getting turned around and in the right direction. I guess it's just him. Because I've gotten plenty of orders elsewhere during this process. So many times I've lost track all went off seamlessly! 

So he's sending out 2 more packs he says. I doubt the first set ever got mailed. I begged for tracking so I don't blame him. But more so to know something has actually shipped. Says he misplaced last tracking number huge orders and packing for his trip. Confirming low priority. 

However. He did just send me a picture with the 2 packs sitting on a postal envelope with my address on it. So I think it might really finally be on the way tomorrow. If he can get it in the box. The reminding me of the 2 free packs was odd! I didn't need or want them. Even if they are fire with all I've ordered it might be 10 years before I think about popping them.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 24, 2017)

Long chat with Jay. Woooh can he type. My guess is they're coming now. He says all the right things about understanding. But comes off like its not his fault. It was weird it was like understanding but still wanting to arguing. I think he's traveled twice since I placed my order. Then repeats he's a one man operation. Doesn't it make sense if you travel so much you can't be sending out orders in short order? Even if what it shows in stock is in stock. He can't send it out until he gets home right??? So advertising priority shipping is setting your customers up for disappointment. Especially when everyone else is getting it done in 5 days or less!!!???? Maybe play the surfer role. Hey dude I got those beans you want. When the waves settle down and the rip dies I'll get them right out to you. After I take a shower and eat a good meal. Oh and I've got to get a good nights rest before hand as well. Then I'll package them right up for ya!

I'm just glad this will be over shortly. I wanted to try C99 anyway but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 24, 2017)

That's right chatted/argued/talked for almost 1.5 hours! I might be a paid operative from the competition like the other posts I see online. lol he actually told me that. And in most cases with amazon ect I'd believe it. But they can't have imagined an almost exact situation like I'm experiencing now. And if it never happened it wouldn't matter if they made up complaints. To many people would be raving about the service.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 24, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Hey dude I got those beans you want. When the waves settle down and the rip dies I'll get them right out to you.


Hahaha I dont mean to laugh but I totally read this in a Jeff Spicolli voice.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 24, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hahaha I dont mean to laugh but I totally read this in a Jeff Spicolli voice.
> 
> View attachment 3983970


That's exactly what I was trying to say! I'll be right there professor hand!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 24, 2017)

Is the delete button new? I've never noticed it and it's sticking out like a sore thumb now??


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 24, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Is the delete button new? I've never noticed it and it's sticking out like a sore thumb now??


Don't think so? Pretty sure its been there all along or at least since they added back the "like" button


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 25, 2017)

nice man.
just get your seeds and be done w/ jay. i mean, does he really think people want to use his service after dealing w/ all his bullshit. lol. i don't give a fuck if you HAD to move, for whatever reason. i'm paying you several hundred dollars, get my product out in one, maybe two days. dude needs to learn how to run a business. i don't give a fuck about your personal life. at all. 

he has top breeders and top variety, but i'm never waiting 2 months for seeds from him again. hahahaha. 2 months. that's funny. i purchase seeds to grow them, waiting two months fucks up my garden plans.


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I can't see for the life Of me why people still spending money with this dude and why breeders constantly giving him gear to see. He's a walking Ponzi scheme in the weed game.


Don't get why people are sending dude thousands. I ordered one time last year, got my gear but heard nothing but bad news ever since. Not to mention I can't trust his seed stock that he keep in his car lol! If I was spending stacks on seeds I would be fucking with the most reputable venders or direct from breeder only no excuses!!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 25, 2017)

Well it's officially ending tomorrow. 

Expected Delivery Day: Wednesday, July 26, 2017

Your item departed our PHOENIX AZ DISTRIBUTION CENTER ANNEX origin facility on July 24, 2017 at 9:14 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. 

I've learned my lesson! Glad this mess is coming to an end. @Terrapin2 he's not holding up my garden at all. Just driving me crazy. Even my first order I wasn't waiting. My test run was bag seeds. I placed an order for seeds the same time I cracked the bags seeds. Since then there's always been something in the vault. And right now the vault is FULL! Biggest problem is choosing the path through them all!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 25, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Don't think so? Pretty sure its been there all along or at least since they added back the "like" button


Wow I guess I have strong feelings and never thought about taking my words back.


----------

